# Topic Ufficiale: Iphone 5



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2012)

Qui verranno postate tutte le notizie riguardanti il nuovo Iphone 5


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Arrivo previsto a settembre 
http://affaritaliani.libero.it/mediatech/apple280812.html


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2012)

Non vedo la necessità di vendere il 4s e prendermi il 5.


----------



## Cutolo™ (29 Agosto 2012)




----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2012)

Mi consigliate di prendere un 4S (nuovo) appena uscirà il 5?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Sì, magari la versione da 8 gb che penso uscirà insieme al 5


----------



## Sindaco (30 Agosto 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mi consigliate di prendere un 4S (nuovo) appena uscirà il 5?



Prendilo ora, ti conviene


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Prendilo ora, ti conviene




eh si ti conviene proprio ora...

ora costa 659€, tra 1 mese costerà 549€. è evidente che convenga  


Io vedo, se il 5 non sarà nulla di che come lo è stato in Nuovo Ipad rispetto all'Ipad 2, mi fiodno sul 4S che a quel punto anche da 16Gb nei negozi te lo venderanno a 100 euro in meno rispetto adesso.

se invece il 5 varrà la pena, si vedrà


----------



## Sindaco (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> eh si ti conviene proprio ora...
> 
> ora costa 659€, tra 1 mese costerà 549€. è evidente che convenga
> 
> ...



Perché mi devi rovinare tutto? Secondo me bombolotto ci sarebbe cascato...


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Perché mi devi rovinare tutto? Secondo me bombolotto ci sarebbe cascato...



azz  pardòn


----------



## prd7 (31 Agosto 2012)

Penso che lo prenderò al lancio.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (1 Settembre 2012)

se non ha grosse novità, non lo prendo e mi tengo il 4


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Io lo prenderò avendo ora il 4. Devo solo vedere le prenderlo con la Tim o no...


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2012)

dalle foto che girano è identico al 4S, è due millimetri più sottile ed è più lungo perchè alloggia il nuovo display da 4''. Credo sia la giusta risposta al Galaxy SIII


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Da La Stampa
Apple offre buoni per il nuovo iPhone a chi riconsegna il vecchio

Programma di riuso e riciclo: si può arrivare fino a 357 euro

LOS ANGELES Apple è pronta ad offrire fino ad un massimo di 357 euro per un iPhone4s in perfette condizioni a chi è interessato a comprare il nuovo iPhone5 il cui lancio, attesissimo è previsto, per mercoledì 12 settembre.

Sul sito web di Apple Italia è disposnibile l'opzione per ottenere un buono per il nuovo melafonino a chi ne riconsegna uno perfetto. Basta andare sul sito store.apple.come/it/

browse/reuse_and_recycle e rispondere alle diverse domande.

Nel caso il proprio vecchio iPhone non sia perfetto si può comunque ottenere qualcosa. Più è malridotto più la somma si avvicina a zero ma è comunque una comoda opzione per chi intende effettuare l'upgrade al modello più nuovo. (Agi)


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Comodo per chi non vuole sfavarsi Ebay e menate varie, ma per quanto mi riguardo non gli riporterò il vecchio, le quotazioni saranno sicuramente troppo basse...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

Hanno copiato Samsung 

Conviene rivenderli.


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2012)

potrei buttarmi su un 4S usato


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2012)

Ho ancora il 3GS 
Penso proprio che mi butterò sul 5.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Mi tengo il 4s. Lo prenderò successivamente.


----------



## Canonista (2 Settembre 2012)

Scusate, ma che limiti incontrate nel vostro 4S?
O meglio, cosa pensereste di poter fare con il 5 che con il 4S non potete fare?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Con la tecnologia che c'è in italia il 4s è più che sufficiente. Il pagamento nfc non c'è, il 4g non c'è... O inventano qualche modifica software / applicazione altrimenti la vedo dura... Migliorare il processore e la fotocamera? Troppo semplice, lo fanno praticamente tutti.

Forse la batteria, ecco. Un iphone 5 con una batteria che dura il doppio del 4s, con un iOS 6 più leggero del 5, un processore migliore e una applicazione innovativa potrebbero valere il passaggio da 4s a 5. Ma la vedo dura


----------



## patriots88 (4 Settembre 2012)

Gli appassionati di tecnologia possono iniziare il proprio count down. Potrebbero mancare meno di dieci giorni alla presentazione ufficiale dell'iPhone 5. Il 12 settembre, infatti, la nuova versione dello smartphone della Apple dovrebbe essere annunciata insieme all'iPad Mini, il tablet low cost con schermo da 7,85 pollici. La vendita, invece, dovrebbe partire dal 21 settembre. In realtà l'azienda di Cupertino non ha ancora rivelato date ufficiali, ma i segnali premonitori ci sono tutti. Dal recente incremento delle assunzioni alla Foxconn, l'azienda cinese che assembla la maggior parte dei dispositivi Apple fino ai rumors del settore, tutto sembra portare alla stessa conclusione. E' quasi una conferma anche il fatto che in questi giorni all'Ifa di Berlino, l'esposizione tecnologica più importante di tutta l'Europa, tra le numerose anteprime, si registra anche la presenza di uno stand pieno di nuove custodie per i dispositivi in commercio e non, tra cui quelle per il nuovo smartphone Apple.

iPhone 5: i comandi segreti degli auricolari


I riferimenti in circolazione per la data di uscita dell'iPhone 5 sono verosimili anche per un altro motivo. L'azienda di Cupertino mantiene generalmente un ciclo annuale per il rilascio dei propri prodotti mobile. Ormai l'iPhone 4S, l'ultimo modello al momento in commercio, è stato messo in vendita il 14 ottobre 2011 negli Usa e in altre nazioni europee e il 28 ottobre in Italia, pochi giorni dopo la morte di Steve Jobs, il fondatore della Apple. Se dovesse essere confermata questa tendenza, l'uscita in Italia dell'iPhone 5, che non ha ancora un nome, sarà da prevedere tra i 7 e i 15 giorni dopo l'uscita negli Usa, ossia tra il 28 settembre e il 5 ottobre.

La nuova versione del telefonino, che ha dato vita alla rivoluzione degli smartphone, è la sesta edizione (dopo iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S) di una serie iniziata nel 2007. L'iPhone 5 doveva andare sul mercato nell'autunno del 2011, poi la sua uscita è stata rinviata di un anno in virtù dell'arrivo dell'iPhone 4S. L'innovativo prodotto della Apple, che potrebbe avere un prezzo simile o leggermente più alto della versione attuale (venduta a € 659, € 779 e € 899 in base ai GigaByte di spazio), dovrebbe permettere la scelta tra due colori, nero e bianco. È probabile che l'azienda di Cupertino decida di mantenere in commercio anche le versioni base di iPhone 4S, e forse di qualche modello precedente, a prezzi inferiori rispetto a quelli originari (l'iPhone 4 costa oggi € 549, mentre il 3GS € 399).

Dieci segreti sull'iPhone


L'iPhone 5, secondo le indiscrezioni trapelate, presenterà diverse modifiche rispetto ai suoi 'fratelli' più grandi. Per quanto riguarda il design, il nuovo telefono sarà più alto rispetto al precedente di 10 millimetri con un display da 4 pollici (nell'iPhone 4S è da 3,5 pollici) e una risoluzione pari a 1136×640 pixel. La maggiore nitidezza delle immagini permetterà di giocare alle applicazioni disponibili con più facilità e una vista meno appesantita. L'iPhone 5 sarà anche più sottile di uno o due millimentri con un peso inferiore di qualche grammo. Il pannello posteriore in vetro sarà sostituito da un pannello in metallo, mentre il pannello LCD e lo schermo touch saranno unificati in un unico livello. Anche l'hardware sarà diverso dal passato. Il nuovo telefonino targato Apple, infatti, avrà probabilmente un nuovo connettore dock più stretto (da 30 a 19 pin), Sim ancora più piccole, microfoni e uscita audio ridisegnati. Il jack delle cuffie, ora posizionato lungo il lato alto del telefono, sarà posizionato lungo il lato basso (come nell'iPod Touch).

Nell'attesa di conoscere ufficialmente l'iPhone5, l'attenzione dei consumatori si sta concentrando anche sul nuovo sistema operativo. Si tratta dell'iOS 6, la sesta versione del sistema operativo per iPad, iPhone e iPod touch. Con il suo avvento dovrebbe essere definitiva la rottura tra Apple e Google. Per questo, molto probabilmente, mancheranno due applicazioni integrate in iPhone sin dalla sua prima versione. Scompariranno YouTube, la cui licenza d'uso sarebbe scaduta, lasciando spazio alla consultazione diretta da Safari e Google Maps, sostituito da un server appositamente ideato e progettato dall'azienda di Cupertino. Altri cambiamenti riguardano il login per l'Apple Store (la password sarà richiesta solo per il download di applicazioni a pagamento), Siri, il sistema di controllo vocale e Facebook, che sarà integrato nell'iPhone5.

Mentre voci incontrollate si rincorrono sul web, come quella della nota pop star taiwanese, Jimmy Lin, che avrebbe ricevuto in anteprima da Apple il nuovo telefonino e poi spifferato tutte le novità su Weibo, la versione cinese di Twitter e Facebook assieme, la Samsung potrebbe rovinare l'entusiasmo degli appassionati. Secondo alcune indiscrezioni, dopo la sconfitta nei tribunali Usa nella battaglia sui brevetti degli smartphone, con la condanna al pagamento di 1,05 miliardi di dollari in danni, l'azienda sudcoreana sarebbe intenzionata ad ottenere la rivincita su Apple intraprendendo un'azione legale per impedire il lancio dell'iPhone5. Oggetto del contendere è la tecnologia 4G, che verrà adottata nel nuovo prodotto dell'azienda di Cupertino e permetterà applicazioni multimediali avanzate e collegamenti dati con elevata banda passante. Difficilmente, comunque, la Samsung potrà fermare del tutto il lancio commerciale dell'iPhone5. *La Apple, infatti, che nel 2012 ha visto crescere gli utili del 94% e, nemmeno un mese fa, è arrivata ad una quotazione record di 653 miliardi di dollari alla borsa di New York Nasdaq, punta a superare il successo dell'iPhone4S. Il quinto modello della serie, dopo sole 24 ore era arrivato a quota 1 milione di preordini totali e nel primo week end aveva venduto oltre 4 milioni di unità, oltre il doppio di quanto fatto segnare dalla versione precedente.*

chi è che dice che la Apple è in difficoltà? LOL


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Settembre 2012)




----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

quoto luca.

Io devo cambiare smaphone perche il mio è distrutto, dopo 1 anno e mezzo di vita.

Se varrà la pena, anche solo ad esempio per una questione di batteria, comprero il 5, altrimenti dritto sul 4s che a quel punto costerebbe di meno.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Se le migliorie fossero soltanto schermo più grande e procio migliore, mi tengo ancora il 4


----------



## carlocarlo (4 Settembre 2012)

se i rumor son veri, ho paura di rischiare il ban


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

io credo che sulla batteria avranno invece lavorato moltissimo, anche solo per avere una durata simile a quella del 4S. Il display da 4'' di nuova tecnologia si preannuncia essere una bestia in termini di consumi. Forse è anche troppo grande imho


----------



## federicozzo (5 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con la tecnologia che c'è in italia il 4s è più che sufficiente. Il pagamento nfc non c'è, il 4g non c'è... O inventano qualche modifica software / applicazione altrimenti la vedo dura... Migliorare il processore e la fotocamera? Troppo semplice, lo fanno praticamente tutti.
> 
> Forse la batteria, ecco. Un iphone 5 con una batteria che dura il doppio del 4s, con un iOS 6 più leggero del 5, un processore migliore e una applicazione innovativa potrebbero valere il passaggio da 4s a 5. Ma la vedo dura



L'nfc può anche essere utile per trasferire dati, vedi SIII


----------



## Dottorm (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se le migliorie fossero soltanto schermo più grande e procio migliore, mi tengo ancora il 4



Io me lo terrò in ogni caso, f0tteseg4 di avere l'ultima moda. Il 4 è più che sufficiente per i miei bisogni, l'ho pagato una marea (tra finanziamento, interessi e abbonamento sanguisuga della 3) ma per una reale necessità. Secondo me altri due anni lo posso tenere comodamente.


----------



## PyramidHead (5 Settembre 2012)

Design molto a "telecomando", non uscirei mai con quel coso in giro. Mi tengo stretto il mio fidato Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2012)

federicozzo ha scritto:


> L'nfc può anche essere utile per trasferire dati, vedi SIII



Vero, ma ormai gira tutto via mail. Almeno io invio tutto cosi


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2012)

Se quelli della Apple iniziano a ragionare in termini di Cpu, Ram e prestazioni, è la volta buona che sprofondano.


----------



## prd7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se quelli della Apple iniziano a ragionare in termini di Cpu, Ram e prestazioni, è la volta buona che sprofondano.



Perchè Admin?


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2012)

Hanno sempre ragionato in termini diversi


----------



## LowLowNSP (5 Settembre 2012)

Io un vecchio samsung senza nemmeno il market. Dite che mi ci devo buttare?


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vero, ma ormai gira tutto via mail. Almeno io invio tutto cosi



praticamente non hai alternative con iphone, non in generale.


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

le componenti degli smartphone, ovvero memoria RAM, CPU, GPU e quant'altro.. sono realizzate da due, max tre produttori. Addirittura l'assemblatore, Foxconn, negli stessi stabilimenti assembla terminali di diverse aziende incluse Samsung e Apple.. la vera differenza sul mercato non la fanno le componenti e le loro prestazioni assolute ma esclusivamente il design e l'ergonomicità del software.


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

Ma i Retina della Apple chi li produce?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (6 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma i Retina della Apple chi li produce?



Alcuni Samsung, in passato mi pare LG anche.


----------



## prd7 (7 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno sempre ragionato in termini diversi



Si hai ragione, ma ormai i nuovi iOs mi sembrano delle copie dei precedenti, non aggiungono nulla di interessante e nuovo, tutta roba che si può fare con un semplice jailbreak.


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2012)

Mi auguro che esteticamente sia diverso dalle "anteprime" che si vedono in giro e che abbia un aspetto innovativo rispetto al 4/4s, il posteriore con la parte predominante in alluminio(?) e con le due piccole bande in vetro alle estremità secondo me è veramente brutto (anche se l'importante è che sia "bello dentro" e che faccia il suo lavoro sensibilmente meglio del 4/4s). Una cosa che comunque non mi andrebbe proprio giù sarebbe la microsim di taglio diverso rispetto a quella che va sul 4.
Vedremo.......mi scoccerebbe parecchio ripassare a uno smart android proprio ora che sono passato a MacOsX


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Settembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che esteticamente sia diverso dalle "anteprime" che si vedono in giro e che abbia un aspetto innovativo rispetto al 4/4s, il posteriore con la parte predominante in alluminio(?) e con le due piccole bande in vetro alle estremità secondo me è veramente brutto (anche se l'importante è che sia "bello dentro" e che faccia il suo lavoro sensibilmente meglio del 4/4s). Una cosa che comunque non mi andrebbe proprio giù sarebbe la microsim di taglio diverso rispetto a quella che va sul 4.
> Vedremo.......mi scoccerebbe parecchio ripassare a uno smart android proprio ora che sono passato a MacOsX



la nano sim è praticamente sicura.


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Settembre 2012)

http://mobile.fanpage.it/le-decoraz...-ios-allungate-accenno-all-iphone-5-piu-alto/

L'iPhone allungato può piacere o meno, ma la genialità non si può mettere in discussione...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2012)

Ci siamo ... certo che chi è stato li ad analizzare le immagini per capire da dove provenissero


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Fa schifo, Android > qualsiasi sistema apple. Samsung > steve jobbbbbz.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Fa schifo, Android > qualsiasi sistema apple. Samsung > steve jobbbbbz.



Ok.

- - - Updated - - -

Cmq tornando seri ... io come ho detto molte volte...spero il design non sia quello dei rumors


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Samsung > steve jobbbbbz.



Samsung mica è una persona


----------



## prd7 (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Fa schifo, Android > qualsiasi sistema apple. Samsung > steve jobbbbbz.



eheheh
classico esempio di apple boy.
Comunque aspettiamo dopodomani. Io devo cambiare cellulare che il mio 3gs sta cadendo a pezzi. Se i rumours circa l'iphone 5 vengono confermati credo prenderò un note 2.


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Samsung mica è una persona



Neanche il buon vecchio steve, oramai


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Neanche il buon vecchio steve, oramai



É una persona morta ma sempre persona è


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> É una persona morta ma sempre persona è



Definizione più esatta è carcassa. Non che differisca da com'era in vita, un fanatico folle e cocainomane, ma non sfociamo in altre discussioni. Il Mio pensiero è che Samsung > apppple.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

La storia è piena di gente idolatrata che fumava cannabis


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La storia è piena di gente idolatrata che fumava cannabis



Eh già, uno in particolare è molto idolatrato


----------



## prd7 (10 Settembre 2012)

In realtà utilizzava LSD, cocaina non mi risulta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> eheheh
> classico esempio di *apple boy.*
> Comunque aspettiamo dopodomani. Io devo cambiare cellulare che il mio 3gs sta cadendo a pezzi. Se i rumours circa l'iphone 5 vengono confermati credo prenderò un note 2.



Apple Haters


----------



## prd7 (10 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Apple Haters



intendevo che questi sono post che di solito fanno apple boy nei confronti di android. Credevo stesse scrivendo in modo ironico.


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> intendevo che questi sono post che di solito fanno apple boy nei confronti di android. Credevo stesse scrivendo in modo ironico.



se veramente uscirà l'iphone che tutti noi abbiamo visto, dovrò ricredervi su jobs. pur preferendo android per vari motivi.. l'iphone aveva un suo perche, sopratutto esteticamente è sempre stato "avanti" agli altri, come i quasi tutti i prodotti apple. questo iphone è osceno.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

Basta vedere dove era la Apple quando Jobs fu cacciato... E dove è arrivata dopo il suo ritorno


----------



## prd7 (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Basta vedere dove era la Apple quando Jobs fu cacciato... E dove è arrivata dopo il suo ritorno



vedremo... io ero un sostenitore della apple perchè anche secondo me hanno rivoluzionato tutto, però da 1 anno a sta parte mi stanno deludendo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

heisenberg ha scritto:


> fa schifo, android > qualsiasi sistema apple. Samsung > steve jobbbbbz.


----------



## Canonista (10 Settembre 2012)

http://www.umnet.com/pic/diy/screensaver/002f53d1-da34.jpg

C'è da dire che il droide è un pochino inquietante...


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> se veramente uscirà l'iphone che tutti noi abbiamo visto, dovrò ricredervi su jobs. pur preferendo android per vari motivi.. l'iphone aveva un suo perche, sopratutto esteticamente è sempre stato "avanti" agli altri, come i quasi tutti i prodotti apple. questo iphone è osceno.



Io non ci credo che quello delle "anteprime" sia l'iPhone5, non può essere così brutto


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Settembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo che quello delle "anteprime" sia l'iPhone5, non può essere così brutto



ormai 2 giorni e vediamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2012)

Beh osceno.. non è osceno è come il 4 / 4s a me piace..solo che da apple mi aspetto qualcosa di nuovo


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Un Apple Fail, insomma. L'ennesimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Un Apple Fail, insomma. L'ennesimo.


 Infatti in commercio è pieno di fail della apple

Ipod rioluzionato la musica
iphone rivoluzionato la telefonia
ipad ha inventato un mercato che non esisteva..


----------



## patriots88 (10 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Un Apple Fail, insomma. L'ennesimo.


Ok


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti in commercio è pieno di fail della apple
> 
> Ipod rioluzionato la musica
> iphone rivoluzionato la telefonia
> ipad ha inventato un mercato che non esisteva..



E ora sta venendo subissata, giustamente, dalla Grande Samsung. La apple è una moda, hanno plagiato le menti dei deboli che hanno acquistato i loro prodotti facendo credere che fossero utili quando, in realtà, di un telefono che ti dice l'ora se gliela chiedi proprio non se ne sentiva il bisogno. Grazie steve !


----------



## Cutolo™ (10 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti in commercio è pieno di fail della apple
> 
> Ipod rioluzionato la musica
> iphone rivoluzionato la telefonia
> ipad ha inventato un mercato che non esisteva..




1) cos'ha rivoluzionato scusa?????? 
2) su questo hai in parte ragione 
3) sbagliatissimo, ha solo avuto più fortuna perchè ha pubblicizzato questo prodotto sulla cresta dell'onda, in realtà i tablet esisteva prima di iPad


----------



## PyramidHead (10 Settembre 2012)

Più che dalla Grande Samsung, io direi dal Dio Android. Ormai paragonare ios6 a Jelly Bean è come paragonare un carro di legna con un carro di diamanti. E ripeto, questo iPhone 5 sembra un telecomando.


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

Ma wait..ha rivoluzionato la musica ??? LA MUSICA ? ma dove ? DOVE ?


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh osceno.. non è osceno è come il 4 / 4s a me piace..solo che da apple mi aspetto qualcosa di nuovo



sembra solo un telecomando


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente posso parlare con cognizione di causa, e secondo me Apple è davvero una moda. Di sicuro sono buoni telefoni\dispositivi, ma son proprio fatti per la massa, per chi vuole sentirsi magari un po' più figo

Chi non ha bisogno di ciò, acquista Samsung


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Finalmente posso parlare con cognizione di causa, e secondo me Apple è davvero una moda. Di sicuro sono buoni telefoni\dispositivi, ma son proprio fatti per la massa, per chi vuole sentirsi magari un po' più figo
> 
> Chi non ha bisogno di ciò, acquista Samsung



Esatto. Chi vuole avere di più, nel campo dell'utilità e del risvolto personale di profitto, acquista Samsung. Apple è dieci gradini sotto.


----------



## Cutolo™ (10 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Finalmente posso parlare con cognizione di causa, e secondo me Apple è davvero una moda. Di sicuro sono buoni telefoni\dispositivi, ma son proprio fatti per la massa, per chi vuole sentirsi magari un po' più figo
> 
> Chi non ha bisogno di ciò, acquista Samsung



Indubbiamente sono entrambi grandi prodotti, l'iPhone è un ottimo terminale, ma a livello di personalizzazione ritengo che Samsung/Android siano un passo avanti a tutti.


E lo dico da possessore di iPhone 4s


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede e di acquistare ciò che più gli piace o gli fa comodo


----------



## Cutolo™ (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede e si acquistare ciò che più gli piace o gli fa comodo



Certo, però dire che l'ipod ha rivoluzionato LA MUSICA fa venire i brividi a tutti.


----------



## stacco93 (10 Settembre 2012)

La musica? don pio aiutami tu


----------



## PyramidHead (10 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ipod rioluzionato la musica



Al massimo si potrebbe dire che ha rivoluzionato il mercato digitale della musica commerciale, ma che abbia rivoluzionato la musica, beh, ce ne vuole. 
Difatti oggi i concerti non li fanno con gli strumenti ma con gli iPod.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Ognuno può dire ciò che vuole. Ma che Apple abbia dato una mano (ed è dire poco) alle case discografiche, e di riflesso agli artisti, in un periodo di forte crisi per il cd mi sembra un dato di fatto.

Poi, ripeto, parliamo di due giganti (Apple e Google) che ormai sono quasi alla pari sotto il profilo della telefonia mobile. Ed è un bene. Se ci fosse un solo player forte sul campo lo sviluppo tecnologico (e l'impatto sociale che ne consegue) andrebbe molto più a rilento.


----------



## Cutolo™ (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ognuno può dire ciò che vuole. Ma che Apple abbia dato una mano (ed è dire poco) alle case discografiche, e di riflesso agli artisti, in un periodo di forte crisi per il cd mi sembra un dato di fatto.
> 
> Poi, ripeto, parliamo di due giganti (Apple e Google) che ormai sono quasi alla pari sotto il profilo della telefonia mobile. Ed è un bene. Se ci fosse un solo player forte sul campo lo sviluppo tecnologico (e l'impatto sociale che ne consegue) andrebbe molto più a rilento.




Si ma tu fai un discorso differente, in questo caso sembra che tu voglia difendere lollo perchè ha detto una ********...e penso che sia abbastanza grande per difendersi da solo quando dice castronerie...



Avete censurato C appella? DAI


----------



## patriots88 (10 Settembre 2012)

Penso che Lollo si riferisse al mercato musicale, non alla musica in quanto tale. Non e' che ci voglia molto per capirlo visto il contesto di cui stiamo discutendo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2012)

Si è ovvio e scontato che mi riferissi a quello ... Bastava solo ragionare


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Si torna On Topic. Qui si parla solo ed esclusivamente dell'Iphone 5 e di ios 6. Per le discussioni riguardanti Android ci sono altri topic.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Finalmente posso parlare con cognizione di causa, e secondo me Apple è davvero una moda. Di sicuro sono buoni telefoni\dispositivi, ma son proprio fatti per la massa, per chi vuole sentirsi magari un po' più figo
> 
> Chi non ha bisogno di ciò, acquista Samsung


Se fossero fatti per la massa non costerebbero un occhio della testa


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

PyramidHead ha scritto:


> Al massimo si potrebbe dire che ha rivoluzionato il mercato digitale della musica commerciale, ma che abbia rivoluzionato la musica, beh, ce ne vuole.
> Difatti oggi i concerti non li fanno con gli strumenti ma con gli iPod.



Beh, iTunes ha rivoluzionato la musica, alcuni album escono solo lì. Le case discografiche hanno creato apposta dei cofanetti, tipo per Beatles e Dylan, venduti unicamente su iTunes. iTunes Match? Anche quello è un bel cambiamento eh...


----------



## Cutolo™ (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh, iTunes ha rivoluzionato la musica, alcuni album escono solo lì. Le case discografiche hanno creato apposta dei cofanetti, tipo per Beatles e Dylan, venduti unicamente su iTunes. iTunes Match? Anche quello è un bel cambiamento eh...



Io rimango della mia idea, la musica la cambiano i musicisti e i cantanti. Non un azienda che produce telefonia e oggetti tecnologici. Non diciamo fesserie.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

La telefonia è stata una conseguenza, la Apple, jobs in particolare, aveva in mente di fare uscire l'ipad (come idea) già da tempo...
solo che incontrarono problemi con lo schermo, cosi decisero di fare uscire prima iPhone.. Per dire come le dinamiche di una azienda possano cambiare molto velocemente


Certo che la musica la fanno gli artisti, ma gli artisti vanno incontro al mercato. Ormai gli artisti si fanno strada nelle classifiche di iTunes, non piu nel negozio di cd. Le grandi case si sono piegate ad una cosa virtualmente impensabile come iTunes match... Qualcosa vorrà pur dire


----------



## Cutolo™ (10 Settembre 2012)

Hanno cambiato il modo di distribuire la musica. Ma la musica la farà e la cambierà SEMPRE l'artista.

Ah e poi questa non è una rivoluzione ma semmai un evoluzione, che è ben diverso.

Perchè anche per dire il passaggio dai 33 giri alle musicassette e ai cd, allora, devono essere considerate rivoluzioni.


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2012)

domanda che può sembrar banale: l'iphone (cosi come il galaxy) a cosa servono? per voi 500-600-700 euro o quello che costa,sono soldi ben spesi?


----------



## Cutolo™ (10 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> domanda che può sembrar banale: l'iphone (cosi come il galaxy) a cosa servono? per voi 500-600-700 euro o quello che costa,sono soldi ben spesi?



Sembra una cavolata ma poi ti rendi conto di quanto ti è utile nel quotidiano. Mi capita spesso di dover andare magari in un posto che non conosco e devo cercare la via e sono per strada, oppure cerco un ristorante buono nelle vicinanze, orari di treni o autobus, vedere le mail, o guardare i risultati delle partite in tempo reale. Oltre a fare le normali funzioni di un telefono. Sono tanti soldi, ma non penso che siano buttati.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Dipende sempre da quello che uno deve farci. Io ho Iphone, Mac e Ipad. Mi servono tutti e 3: per lavoro e per svago. Carico tutto ciò di cui ho bisogno su icloud (ho tutto sincronizzato) quindi se sono fuori "solamente" con l'iphone in tasca ho tutto con me.

Il vero problema di questi smartphone è rappresentato dalla batteria. Quella dell'Iphone 4s è quasi scandalosa. Quando lo uso intensamente non ci faccio manco mezza giornata.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se fossero fatti per la massa non costerebbero un occhio della testa



Mah, è un concetto ampio e discutibile

Tanti "poveri", (notare le virgolette sia chiaro, intendo non ricchi) cercano di sfoggiare un'apparente ricchezza con oggetti di valore, e ostentabili: l'iPhone è perfetto. Così come può essere una macchina grossa, un orologio Rolex ecc


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre da quello che uno deve farci. Io ho Iphone, Mac e Ipad. Mi servono tutti e 3: per lavoro e per svago. Carico tutto ciò di cui ho bisogno su icloud (ho tutto sincronizzato) quindi se sono fuori "solamente" con l'iphone in tasca ho tutto con me.
> 
> Il vero problema di questi smartphone è rappresentato dalla batteria. Quella dell'Iphone 4s è quasi scandalosa. Quando lo uso intensamente non ci faccio manco mezza giornata.



E' vero la batteria è il punto debole dell'iPhone, spero che il 5 abbia una batteria più duratura.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mah, è un concetto ampio e discutibile
> 
> Tanti "poveri", (notare le virgolette sia chiaro, intendo non ricchi) cercano di sfoggiare un'apparente ricchezza con oggetti di valore, e ostentabili: l'iPhone è perfetto. Così come può essere una macchina grossa, un orologio Rolex ecc



Questo è un "problema" culturale, I prezzi di Apple non sono popolari come quelli di alcuni modelli samsung


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Questo è un "problema" culturale, I prezzi di Apple non sono popolari come quelli di alcuni modelli samsung



Certo certo. La differenza è che iPhone fa "status", Samsung no


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

Su questo non posso che darti ragione


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

Il sito internet dell’operatore inglese T-Mobile svela quattro diversi modelli di iPhone, che compaiono nell’elenco di tutti gli smartphone Apple disponibili all’acquisto. Cos’ha in serbo Apple?







Com’è possibile vedere dall’ingrandimento sottostante, i database di T-Mobile sono stati aggiornati con otto nuove voci riguardanti nuovi iPhone. I nuovi smartphone Apple vengono denominati “iPhone X”, un nome provvisorio a cui vengono associati i diversi modelli da 16 Gb, 32 Gb, 64 Gb ed 8 Gb sia in colorazione bianca che nera.






Molto probabilmente il nuovo iPhone 5 sarà rilasciato nelle stesse attuali varianti dell’iPhone 4S: 16 Gb, 32 Gb e 64 Gb sia in nero che in bianco. Il modello da 8 Gb si riferisce probabilmente ad un nuovo iPhone 4S, più economico, che prenderà il posto – o affiancherà – i modelli delle vecchie generazioni (iPhone 4, iPhone 3GS).


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2012)

niente di nuovo insomma..


----------



## patriots88 (11 Settembre 2012)

Ma che ti aspetti... L' iPhone viola?


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2012)

da un articolo che inizia cosi :*"Il sito internet dell’operatore inglese T-Mobile svela quattro diversi modelli di iPhone, che compaiono nell’elenco di tutti gli smartphone Apple disponibili all’acquisto. Cos’ha in serbo Apple?"* qualcosina in piu mi aspettavo


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> niente di nuovo insomma..



?


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ?


Credo che intenda che i modelli sono i soliti di sempre, stessi colori e tagli di memoria... Però l'articolo inizia lasciando intendere che ci sia qualche novità in questi 2 ambiti...


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Credo che intenda che i modelli sono i soliti di sempre, stessi colori e tagli di memoria... Però l'articolo inizia lasciando intendere che ci sia qualche novità in questi 2 ambiti...


----------



## bmb (11 Settembre 2012)

Se è così, penso proprio che comprerò il 4S 8GB.


----------



## Cutolo™ (11 Settembre 2012)

Beh ovvio che da un azienda che produce UN solo telefono all'anno ti aspetti una rivoluzione a ogni loro uscita, visti i costi del telefono stesso. Se poi con 800€ ti compri un iphone 4s allungato con la nano sim e il dock 9pin e ios 6 (installabile su tutti gli phone 4s) tanto vale comprarsi il modello precedente e risparmiare.

Samsung, che comunque produce una vasta gamma di telefoni, sulla sua top gamma (i galaxy S) ha sempre portato una vera e propria evoluzione del telefono ( tra S1 S2 S3 i cambiamenti sono radicali) come è stato il passaggio tra 3gs e 4. Però c'è anche da dire che tra 4 e 4s le differenze sono veramente minime e impercettibili (fotocamera migliore e chip A5) quindi dal 5 mi aspetto MOLTO di più. Spero che le foto degli iphone che girano siano solo dei fake, perchè altrimenti apple sta andando incontro a una grandissima cantonata a livello di evoluzione dei suoi prodotti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

dipende tutto come in realtà il telefono sarà dentro ... una semplice evoluzione del 4s non la vuole nessuno ..


----------



## Heisenberg (11 Settembre 2012)

Apple e le cantonate, dolce melodia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Apple e le cantonate, dolce melodia.



Secondo avviso , smettila con il Flame ... alla terza sei fuori ... 

Puoi partecipare alla discussione senza cercare sempre lo scontro verbale.. qui quel tipo di atteggiamento non è gradito


----------



## kYMERA (11 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se è così, penso proprio che comprerò il 4S 8GB.


E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato anche io. Anche perchè 8gb di materiale sul cellulare non lo riempi mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

No infatti neanche io da 16 mai superato i 5 Giga di mp3 ... poi ora con icloud ancora meno roba sull iphone


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dipende tutto come in realtà il telefono sarà dentro ... una semplice evoluzione del 4s non la vuole nessuno ..


per me basterebbero solo due cose. batteria perfomante e ricarica wireless in dotazione non come nell' S3. poi non usare il format 16:9
non è tanto ma il giusto.


----------



## Heisenberg (11 Settembre 2012)

Ma quale scontro verbale ? E' vietato sottolineare i fail della apple ? E' vietato esprimere il proprio pensiero contro la apple che ha poco a che fare con questo forum ? Non credo che gli altri moderatori, tutti, siano d'accordo con te, e il tuo mi pare abuso di potere per andare contro a chi non la pensa come te, il razzismo nasce cosi, per cui pretendo delle scuse.


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No infatti neanche io da 16 mai superato i 5 Giga di mp3 ... poi ora con icloud ancora meno roba sull iphone



per usare il cloud seriamente (iphone o android che sia) serve una presa elettrica nelle vicinanze e sicuramente una buona flat


----------



## PyramidHead (11 Settembre 2012)

16 gb sono sufficienti? io sto ancora bestemmiando Google e Apple per non aver dotato di sd il Galaxy Nexus. i giochi belli ormai pesanto tutti piú di 1gb, e ora do 16 gb ne ho soli 8, e di questo passo tra poco si esauriranno. È l'ultima volta che prendo uno smartphone senza dotazione sd, e almeno voi non fate il mio errore, 32 gb è il modello da prendere, se volete il nuovo iPhone.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> per usare il cloud seriamente (iphone o android che sia) serve una presa elettrica nelle vicinanze e sicuramente una buona flat



Falso


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Falso



ok


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ok



Foto e musica (iTunes match) sul cloud a me non hanno mai dato nessuno problema anche sotto 3G, anzi...


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Foto e musica (iTunes match) sul cloud a me non hanno mai dato nessuno problema anche sotto 3G, anzi...



nessuno ha parlato di problemi, ma solo di consumo dati e batteria eccessivo in device che gia faticano ad arrivare a fine giornata.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (11 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> nessuno ha parlato di problemi, ma solo di consumo dati e batteria eccessivo in device che gia faticano ad arrivare a fine giornata.



Già 
Quelle volte che utilizzo un po' più intensamente i servizi di cloud tipo dropbox o simili la batteria va a farsi benedire.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Ah vabbe allora quello si... Avevo capito male


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Settembre 2012)

Ma in paesi civili tipo USA e UK c'è il limite mensile di dati come in Italia o no?


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

In che senso il limite di dati? Il 3G intendi? Se è cosi la Tim ad esempio ha un'offerta con traffico illimitato, le altre non so


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

Io sono proprio curioso ... manca poco


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In che senso il limite di dati? Il 3G intendi? Se è cosi la Tim ad esempio ha un'offerta con traffico illimitato, le altre non so


Intendo proprio il limite sulla quantità di dati in 3g... Perché anche quella che ho io con vodafone sarebbe illimitata, ma oltre 1 GB al me viene ridotta le velocità a 65KB...


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Pure peggio, probabilmente!


----------



## LowLowNSP (12 Settembre 2012)

A che ora è oggi la conferenza?


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

18.40


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo un pò cosa tirano fuori. Ciò che più mi interessa, comunque, è iOS 6. E Siri in italiano.


----------



## Zago80 (12 Settembre 2012)

Da possessore di un iphone 4 s anche io aspetto IOS 6 e Siri...
E vediamo se è vero il mini iPad...che mi servirebbe un boh...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pure peggio, probabilmente!



 ma chi è sto idolo? ahahahahahah "maledetti mmmmaledetti"


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahah un folle


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

E queste?
http://en.puro.com/en/special-iphone5.jsp

Sembra essere quello degli ultimi leak, eccolo:


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

confermato l'iphone allungato


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

che somari, si son fatti sfuggire TUTTO mesi e mesi prima. si sa gia TUTTO


----------



## PyramidHead (12 Settembre 2012)

Ora è ufficiale. Identico ai rumors. Telecomando. Orrendo.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Mi tengo il mio 4s con iOS 6 e Siri in italiano...


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

si ok, se devo cambiare il cell vado sul 4s. 5 imbarazzante.

Dal punto di vista delle idee, apple è morta dopo steve jobs.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Settembre 2012)




----------



## federicozzo (12 Settembre 2012)

19:20 iMovie ora lavora con una risoluzione molto simile ai 16:9.
19:19 Tutte le app Apple sono già state aggiornate. Pages, Keynote, e anche iMovie. Le altre per ora funzioneranno in modalità letterbox. Cioè con le bande nere sopra e sotto.
19:18 Display da 326 ppi. “Il centro del design per un telefono è la mano” motivo per cui, si è scelto di allungarlo ma non di allargarlo.
19:17 Retina Display. Schermo da 4″ allungato e risoluzione di 1336×640, come da rumors.
19:15 E’ lo smartphone più sottile di sempre. 112 grammi e appena 7,6 mm di spessore. È più leggero del 20% rispetto ad iPhone 4S.
19:15 L’iPhone 5 è interamente fatto di vetro e alluminio. “È diverso da tutto quel che abbiamo fatto finora”


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

*19:19 Tutte le app Apple sono già state aggiornate. Pages, Keynote, e anche iMovie. Le altre per ora funzioneranno in modalità letterbox. Cioè con le bande nere sopra e sotto.*


----------



## Facciosnaooo (12 Settembre 2012)

Soliti discorsi... poi se lo comprano tutti (me compreso) eh eh eh...


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

Azz, 4G disponibile in italia.


uhm, le cose cambiano


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Soliti discorsi... poi se lo comprano tutti (me compreso) eh eh eh...


Eh... Vantati...


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

No, non credo di prenderlo. Della gpu e del processore non me ne può fregare di meno. Tanto iOS6 gira pure sul 4s...


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2012)

Batteria: stessa autonomia del 4s


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Azz, 4G disponibile in italia.
> 
> 
> uhm, le cose cambiano


esce prima il 6 che lte in italia 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

la fotocamera piu sottile di sempre


----------



## Facciosnaooo (12 Settembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Eh... Vantati...



A parte gli scherzi ad oggi non credo di fare una simile spesa.. Ho il 4 e per l'uso che ne faccio va benissimo.


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

scusate, dopo aver visto la batteria, iphone 4s, arrivo.

LOL


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> esce prima il 6 che lte in italia
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> la fotocamera piu sottile di sempre


Mah... Magari ci sarà anche a breve, ma a prezzi tutt'altro che popolari...


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Fotocamera sempre di 8 Megaxipel


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

foto panoramiche... wow.. ah giusto anche il mio le fa


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, che flop.


un 4s con iOs6 piu lungo di 0,8cm in altezza. stessa fotocamera, stessa durata della batteria, stessa estetica...


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

in pratica nessuna novita su quel che sapevamo


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Settembre 2012)

Questa azienda senza Jobs è come una pizza senza sugo e mozzarella


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, non credo di prenderlo. Della gpu e del processore non me ne può fregare di meno. Tanto iOS6 gira pure sul 4s...



Pure sul 3GS va


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, che flop.
> 
> 
> un 4s con iOs6 piu lungo di 0,8cm in altezza. stessa fotocamera, stessa durata della batteria, stessa estetica...



Hanno fatto semplicemente un upgrade ulteriore del 4s, facendolo diventare ancora piu sottile, con il chip migliore ecc ecc 

Si sapeva...


----------



## PyramidHead (12 Settembre 2012)

Dopo questa presentazione il mio Galaxy Nexus è più fresco e smagliante che mai.


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Pure sul 3GS va



sul 3gs aggiornano solo il numerino di ios..


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2012)

Tengo volentieri il 4s. Fremo per iOS 6 però. Spero che Siri in Italiano non sia una bufala..


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

In gergo automobilistico verrebbe chiamato iPhone Station Wagon!!! iphone 4sw


----------



## Dexter (12 Settembre 2012)

posso sapere quanto costerà sta roba allungata in più rispetto al 4s?


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

659


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2012)

Sono pronto per prende un 4S.


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono pronto per prende un 4S.



siamo in 2


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma ios6 quando sarà disponibile?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Tengo molto molto volentieri il mio fedele 4s. Sarà per il prossimo anno. O il prossimo ancora. O chissà quando.


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

non hanno parlato della nano sim.. speriamo bene..


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Quindi niente di nuovo?


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2012)

Stessi prezzi del 4S che dunque dovrebbe ragionevolmente costare meno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

http://static.blogo.it/melablog/a/a6c/iPhone5_0190-586x387.jpg






Mi spiace dirlo, ma anche se dentro sembra esserci il finimondo, esteticamente proprio non mi piace.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

Non mi piace


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Sembra un design piu da htc che da apple


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

le differenze tra 4s e 5?
schermo
lte
connettore
e poi?


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (12 Settembre 2012)

A me il 4s esteticamente piace tanto. Poi la qualità dei materiali ti fa sopportare un po' di più il prezzo elevato. Pagare più di 500 euro un telefono di plastica sembra sempre uno spreco di soldi. (in generale forse spendere così tanto per un telefono può sembrare uno spreco, ma in questo caso "de gustibus"). Ma questo iphone5 sarà fatto degli stessi materiali del 4s? Sembra che dietro non ci sia il vetro.. sbaglio?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Le applicazioni con le bande nere


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Ok resto col mio bel 4 magari passo al 4s al massimo.


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Settembre 2012)

Nuovo iPod mini






Samsung P3 che ho acquistato 3 anni fa






DENUNZIA!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Nuovo iPod mini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



assomiglia più al nokia lumia, la cornice è uguale


----------



## Canonista (12 Settembre 2012)

Think different.

Che in casa Apple definiscano il significato di "different".


----------



## patriots88 (12 Settembre 2012)

Bisogna farci l' occhio 

Ma ios6 andrebbe bene sul 4s oppure bisogna avere il 5?


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Settembre 2012)

Sono in po' perplesso


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

iOS 6 disponibile dal 19 settembre


----------



## Degenerate X (12 Settembre 2012)

Devo toccarlo con mano. Devo decidere, non sono sicuro di passare dal 4 al 4s. Vediamo...


----------



## Marilson (12 Settembre 2012)

le due cose importanti: schermo 4'' e CPU A6. Per il resto nessuna innovazione sul design e sul sistema operativo. Ma lo sapevamo già


----------



## Facciosnaooo (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma scusate, perchè passare dal 4 al 4s? Piuttosto dal 4 al 5 quando uscirà un ipotetico 5s... no?


----------



## tequilad (12 Settembre 2012)

Installando IOS 6 sull'Iphone 4S i dati non vengono ripristinati vero ? rimangono app contatti ecc ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Installando IOS 6 sull'Iphone 4S i dati non vengono ripristinati vero ? rimangono app contatti ecc ?



certo.. rimane tutto come prima ma con l' IOS nuovo


----------



## Canonista (12 Settembre 2012)

Cioè ma questo telecomando da condizionatore dovrebbe - cito testualmente - _"far vergognare il Galaxy SIII"_ ?


----------



## Cutolo™ (12 Settembre 2012)

Hanno toppato!!!! Su tutta la gamma. 

Ipod Touch, nano e iPhone 5 esteticamente ORRIBILI. 

Sono fiducioso solo per iOS 6. 

Vale la pena cambiarlo solo se in possesso di 3g o 3gs


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (12 Settembre 2012)

Mi sembra una figuraccia clamorosa, soprattutto dopo la sceneggiata sui brevetti.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Ripeto quanto già detto: Se alla Apple iniziano a ragionare, ed a vendere, in termini di CPU, GPU, Ram, et similia lo fanno piccolo il botto...


----------



## PyramidHead (12 Settembre 2012)

A Cupertino dovrebbero vergognarsi, in questo momento. Telefono IDENTICO a quello mostrato nei leak. Missione segretezza, eh Tim Cuoco??


----------



## Cutolo™ (12 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto già detto: Se alla Apple iniziano a ragionare, ed a vendere, in termini di CPU, GPU, Ram, et similia lo fanno piccolo il botto...


 

E' proprio successo questo. Steve si starà rivoltando nella tomba. Bisogna ammettere che tutta la linea, esteticamente parlando, è terribile e, su iphone 5, una roba trita e ritrita. 

Io mi terrò stretto stretto il 4s e aggiornerò l'ios.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Settembre 2012)

SPero che sul mio iphone 4 IOS6 giri bene


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2012)

Boh se non si chiamasse iPhone, non se lo striscerebbe NESSUNO

Sai quanto importa ai bimbetti della CPU, RAM, ecc ecc??


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Almeno non hanno presentato un mini iPad che sarebbe stato inutilissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia, fottetevi tutti


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Boh, visto così (in foto) non piace manco a me. Per un giudizio definitivo sotto il profilo estetico bisognerà vederlo dal vivo.

Ma la cosa che più lascia perplessi è data dal fatto che non introduce nessuno novità. Nemmeno ad un livello stupidissimo come quello della fotocamera. L'unica vera novità (in particolar modo per noi italiani) è rappresentata dal software. Che non deluderà le aspettative, o almeno lo spero. 

Ma a quel punto uno si chiede: se le novità stanno tutte nel software, ed io già posseggo un device che supporterà al 100% il nuovo OS, per quale motivo dovrei acquistare un hardware che non mi dà nulla di nuovo rispetto a ciò che già ho?


----------



## Cutolo™ (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Almeno non hanno presentato un mini iPad che sarebbe stato inutilissimo



Io però non vi capisco, stavolta c'è da dare veramente contro all'operato Apple (e lo dico da possessore di iPhone e iPod nano) e nessuno dico NESSUNO di voi ha avuto il coraggio di fare mezza critica. 

Questo mi lascia molto perplesso sulla vostra capacità di giudizio. Hanno ragione gli altri allora, siete degli Apple fan con le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Settembre 2012)

SU questo iphone conterà molto il colpo d'occhio..l'alluminio e la forma allungata sono da testare con mano..per il resto sono parecchio deluso


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me comunque siamo ad un punto fermo... Anche l's3 è bellissimo ma non rivoluziona nulla rispetto al comunque quasi perfetto s2, per dire... Ormai quello che toccano è il processore, è l'unica cosa che possono fare sempre bene... Poi magari ti aggiungono qualche finezza come lo spessore minore, La Ricarica wireless e via dicendo...

Per dire, almeno il 4s, rispetto al 4, ha presentato siri. Il 5, rispetto al 4s, peggiora esteticamente (pur essendo fatto con materiali migliori, è innegabile), si allunga inspiegabilmente e si limita a migliorare il processore, quando sarebbe bastato mettere una batteria coi controcosiddetti per rendere piu appetibile il prodotto, almeno per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Cutolo™;18571 ha scritto:


> Io però non vi capisco, stavolta c'è da dare veramente contro all'operato Apple (e lo dico da possessore di iPhone e iPod nano) e nessuno dico NESSUNO di voi ha avuto il coraggio di fare mezza critica.
> 
> Questo mi lascia molto perplesso sulla vostra capacità di giudizio. Hanno ragione gli altri allora, siete degli Apple fan con le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi.



Piu che dire che il design (uno dei due punti di forza di Apple, per il mio gusto, insieme al S.O.) è piu simile a quello di un htc rispetto che a quello di un iPhone.... C'è poco da dire onestamente. Io ho il 4s e me lo tengo e molti faranno come me... Penso non ci sia sconfitta peggiore per Apple.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Piu che dire che *il design* (uno dei due punti di forza di Apple, per il mio gusto, insieme al S.O.) *è piu simile a quello di un htc* rispetto che a quello di un iPhone.... C'è poco da dire onestamente. Io ho il 4s e me lo tengo e molti faranno come me... Penso non ci sia sconfitta peggiore per Apple.



Ma magari...






Uno dei più bei telefoni insieme agli ultimi Nokia con WP.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Orribile, per me


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me comunque siamo ad un punto fermo... Anche l's3 è bellissimo ma non rivoluziona nulla rispetto al comunque quasi perfetto s2, per dire... Ormai quello che toccano è il processore, è l'unica cosa che possono fare sempre bene... Poi magari ti aggiungono qualche finezza come lo spessore minore, La Ricarica wireless e via dicendo...
> 
> Per dire, almeno il 4s, rispetto al 4, ha presentato siri. Il 5, rispetto al 4s, peggiora esteticamente (pur essendo fatto con materiali migliori, è innegabile), *si allunga inspiegabilmente* e si limita a migliorare il processore, quando sarebbe bastato mettere una batteria coi controcosiddetti per rendere piu appetibile il prodotto, almeno per quanto mi riguarda



Sono stati costretti ad allungarlo dalla concorrenza copiona


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Orribile, per me



L'HTC dici? secondo me è bellissimo!
Infatti non ci vedo somiglianze con l'iPhone


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

ragazzi esteticamente è imbarazzante per me. 4s lo owna tutta la vita.

andate sul sito della apple, propongono il confronto tra i terminali. tra il 4s ed il 5 cè una differenza MINIMA.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> L'HTC dici? secondo me è bellissimo!
> Infatti non ci vedo somiglianze con l'iPhone



Se prendi la versione nera secondo me si assomiglia... Poi saro io fatto male ma i bordini su un cellulare per me sono orribili


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

na volta buona che voglio fidarmi di apple mi propone un flop clamoroso.

porca *****.

dal 4 al 5 passando per il 4s han fatto modifiche veramente minime


ecco il confronto:

http://store.apple.com/it/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone/compare


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Settembre 2012)

la fotocamera è la stessa del 4s


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma il nuovo connettore è magnetico?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> na volta buona che voglio fidarmi di apple mi propone un flop clamoroso.
> 
> porca *****.
> 
> ...



Più che altro a questo punto potevano non far uscire il 4s e passare direttamente al 5


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se prendi la versione nera secondo me si assomiglia... Poi saro io fatto male ma i bordini su un cellulare per me sono orribili



Beh alla fine questi sono solo gusti  , quello che fa storcere il naso di questo iPhone 5 è altro...
C'è una cosa che non capisco, questa:





Ma che vuol dire? cosa si intende per "Autonomia della navigazione in wi-fi"?
So che sembra una domanda stupida, ma pensandoci qualcosa non mi torna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Beh alla fine questi sono solo gusti  , quello che fa storcere il naso di questo iPhone 5 è altro...
> C'è una cosa che non capisco, questa:
> 
> 
> ...


Il modulo 3G consuma di più di quello WiFi,quindi con quest'ultimo di dura di più la batteria.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

In che senso?


----------



## patriots88 (12 Settembre 2012)




----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il modulo 3G consuma di più di quello WiFi.



Si si quello lo so, mi stavo chiedendo un'altra cosa.
Mettiamo da parte il 3G per un attimo e ragioniamo sul Wi-Fi...
Cosa vuol dire 10 ore di autonomia in navigazione sotto copertura wi-fi?
Che se lascio il wi-fi acceso e connesso ad una rete per 10 ore, senza mai toccare il telefono, la batteria è morta?
Mi sembra un consumo eccessivo...
D'altra parte mi sembra un consumo troppo basso se invece si intende che posso navigare per 10 ore effettive, quindi 10 ore di schermo acceso.
Mi sfugge come sono conteggiate queste dieci ore...forse sarà una media calcolata chissà come.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Si si quello lo so, mi stavo chiedendo un'altra cosa.
> Mettiamo da parte il 3G per un attimo e ragioniamo sul Wi-Fi...
> Cosa vuol dire 10 ore di autonomia in navigazione sotto copertura wi-fi?
> Che se lascio il wi-fi acceso e connesso ad una rete per 10 ore, senza mai toccare il telefono, la batteria è morta?
> ...


Intendono sicuramente questo,perchè lo stand by arriva a max 225 (un po' di meno se sei connesso con 3G o WiFi).


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Intendono sicuramente questo,perchè lo stand by arriva a max 225 (un po' di meno se sei connesso con 3G o WiFi).



Dici? Beh allora è una signora batteria eh, mi sembra strano...
10 ore di schermo acceso sono davvero tante, pure se non ci fossero connessioni a succhiare batteria sarebbero comunque tante!


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Comunque gli auricolari mi piacciono, quelli forse li prendo per il 4s


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Dici? Beh allora è una signora batteria eh, mi sembra strano...
> 10 ore di schermo acceso sono davvero tante, pure se non ci fossero connessioni a succhiare batteria sarebbero comunque tante!


se scarichi mail in push o ti arriva la notifica di facebook stai comunque navigando


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> se scarichi mail in push o ti arriva la notifica di facebook stai comunque navigando



Eh, appunto, quindi ricado nell'ipotesi 1 del messaggio in cui mi ponevo la questione.
Però in questo caso la batteria è scandalosa...qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Penso proprio che sia l'ipotesi 1: batteria scandalosa come nel 4s


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Penso proprio che sia l'ipotesi 1: batteria scandalosa come nel 4s




Ma è un po' troppo scandalosa così dai...
Cioè...sotto copertura 3G regge 8 ore ??? 
Vuol dire che se durante queste ore lo utilizzo un'oretta pure con lo schermo acceso... devo ricaricarlo 2 volte al giorno!! :S

Boh, tanto si sa che finché non si fa qualche prova "sul campo" non si saprà mai quanto dura la batteria, però i numeri mi spaventano un po'.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Sono numeri comunque impossibili da determinare, dipendono ds troppe variabili... Io ad esempio ho la luminosità al minimo, il telefono lo uso per chiamare e per le mail (2) da cui scarico dati in push ogni ora, ogni due ore (piu o meno) mi connetto ad internet per 10 minuti, per il resto è sempre in stand by.... Alle 18.00 di solito la batteria è quasi esaurita...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Si infatti era più che altro una curiosità per capire cosa si intendesse con quelle "10 ore" ...
Anche perché ho appena visto che l'autonomia del 4s è dichiarata ancora inferiore (6 ore in 3G e 9 in wi-fi) ma con un uso normale come il tuo riesci comunque ad arrivare alle 18, quindi non è proprio così tragica come pensavo


----------



## SololaMaglia (12 Settembre 2012)

***** a 2 mani per chi come me ha l's3, non aggiungo altro perchè tanto vedo che siete molto preparati.


----------



## Marilson (12 Settembre 2012)

il nuovo schermo ciuccerà un casino!


----------



## Stex (12 Settembre 2012)

Il mio 4 deve durare minimo altri 2 anni x cui nn mi pongo il problema di acquisto del 5.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma è un po' troppo scandalosa così dai...
> Cioè...sotto copertura 3G regge 8 ore ???
> Vuol dire che se durante queste ore lo utilizzo un'oretta pure con lo schermo acceso... devo ricaricarlo 2 volte al giorno!! :S
> 
> Boh, tanto si sa che finché non si fa qualche prova "sul campo" non si saprà mai quanto dura la batteria, però i numeri mi spaventano un po'.



Sicuri?Otto ore sono pochissime.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma a quel punto uno si chiede: se le novità stanno tutte nel software, ed io già posseggo un device che supporterà al 100% il nuovo OS, per quale motivo dovrei acquistare un hardware che non mi dà nulla di nuovo rispetto a ciò che già ho?



Come si diceva qualche pagina indietro: status. Per la "massa" e l'italiano medio avere il nuovo iPhone fa figo. E conosco già gente che lo brama, non capendo una mazza di cosa sia stato effettivamente migliorato e cosa sia rimasto invariato rispetto al 4 che già possiede e per il quale ha speso una fortuna


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (13 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sicuri?Otto ore sono pochissime.



Già...ma immagino siano conteggiate in qualche modo particolare, non credo 8 ore "secche" sotto copertura 3G. Sarebbe un suicidio.
Ad esempio, tanto per sparare un'ipotesi, potrebbero essere 8 ore di scambio dati sotto quella rete;
quindi ci sarebbero tempi "morti", in cui non c'è traffico dati ed in cui consumi pochissimo, mentre gli istanti di scambio effettivo di dati vanno a comporre quelle 8 ore massime di navigazione, che sono quelle che poi incidono in modo deciso sull'autonomia.

Ma la domanda principale è: perché mi faccio tutte 'ste domande inutili? 

Video hands-on: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOTTcysdDa8


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Già...ma immagino siano conteggiate in qualche modo particolare, non credo 8 ore "secche" sotto copertura 3G. Sarebbe un suicidio.
> Ad esempio, tanto per sparare un'ipotesi, potrebbero essere 8 ore di scambio dati sotto quella rete;
> quindi ci sarebbero tempi "morti", in cui non c'è traffico dati ed in cui consumi pochissimo, mentre gli istanti di scambio effettivo di dati vanno a comporre quelle 8 ore massime di navigazione, che sono quelle che poi incidono in modo deciso sull'autonomia.


Potrebbe essere così


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2012)

Leggo anche che per gli accessori servirà un adattatore, avendo cambiato il "jack"


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (13 Settembre 2012)

Mi impressiona parecchio la scarsa durata della batteria, addirittura in background. Io con 3G/WIFI sempre acceso, qualche foto, Heytell (il wazzapp vocale), Wazzap usato come SMS, qualche chiamata breve, Twitter e Facebook usati parecchio e con letture delle relative notifiche appena ho tempo/voglia... staccandolo dalla ricarica alle 9 del mattino arrivo alle 20 con la batteria al 30-35%, risparmio energetico con ingresso al 40% + juicedefender su impostazioni standard. 

Ho un Samsung Galaxy S2, batteria con 5 mesi di vita.

Non riuscirei a lavorare con una soluzione diversa e se mi capita di fare aperitivo/post-serata devo per forza attaccare all'USB della mia auto per non finire la serata senza telefono, visto che mediamente ad 1-2 di notte entro in regime critico sotto 5%. Ma dopo 16-17 ore....

Sia chiaro, l'ho stra-ottimizzato e gestisco manualmente anche la frequenza della CPU se so di avere la necessità di preservare batteria. Ma non penso che chi si lamenta dell'iPhone non si impegni nella stessa maniera, per me è impensabile avere un device non in grado di adattarsi alle mie necessità.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Settembre 2012)

tanto vendera un casino. c'è gente che è passata dal 4 al 4s, il cambiamento al 5 è radicale.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Settembre 2012)

x lo voglio (iphone5)

y non hai il coraggio =)
9 ore fa · Mi piace · 1

x Non si puo ancora ordinare online!:/
9 ore fa tramite cellulare · Mi piace

y cazzisceddu non è ancora uscito in commercio
9 ore fa · Mi piace

x Appena esco me lo compro!
9 ore fa tramite cellulare · Mi piace · 3

y vendiamo il nostro e ce lo compriamo =)
9 ore fa · Mi piace

x si
9 ore fa tramite cellulare · Mi piace

z Lo voglio anke ioooo  solo che il mio lo ho due mesi mi dispiace 
8 ore fa tramite cellulare · Mi piace · 1

x eh da buttare
8 ore fa · Mi piace · 1

z Poverinooo nn parlarne così 
8 ore fa tramite cellulare · Mi piace

x ahahaha il nuovo è miccidiale 
8 ore fa · Mi piace

z Si è pazzesco *****..! Vabbé quando esce il 6?? 
8 ore fa tramite cellulare · Mi piace

x non esce che domani deve andare a scuola 
8 ore fa · Mi piace

x Ahahaha poverino va ancora a scuola..! Qui c'è gente che ormai va all'università 
8 ore fa tramite cellulare · Mi piace

x Attenzione uuuh
8 ore fa · Mi piace · 1

ridete con questa conversazione.. sono tutti e tre senza stipendio


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

comunque tornando on topic.. prima di dare il mio parere voglio averlo in mano... per adesso sono molto dubbioso... non tanto per la scelta hardware che spacca ma per il design... mi aspettavo qualcosa di realmente diverso ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

http://www.iphoneitalia.com/chip-a6...re-arm-cortex-a15-e-gpu-quad-core-418442.html


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2012)

il design della parte posteriore non mi piace proprio (anche se dovrei vederlo dal vivo), credo che mi terrò il 4 con JB finché regge.

PS: sapete se è possibile trasferire i brani acquistati su iTunes dal Mac a un telefono android?


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> http://www.iphoneitalia.com/chip-a6...re-arm-cortex-a15-e-gpu-quad-core-418442.html


Ma che articolo è? il processore deriva dall'Exynos 5 di Samsung...

*Samsung Exynos 5 Cortex A15 Dual Core: Debutto il 28 settembre in Italia… su iPhone 5!*

E fu cosi che dopo battaglie legali infinite, scontri in tribunale, multe da miliardi di dollari in USA e ricorsi di ogni tipo, anche quest’anno il nuovo iPhone 5 sarà powered by Samsung. Non solo il produttore Coreano sarà il fornitore del processore che muoverà il nuovo iOS 6 e iPhone 5, ma la CPU che è stata offerta ad Apple è il nuovissimo Exynos 5 basato sul processore Cortex A15 con architettura Dual Core (processo produttivo 32nm LP HK+MG). Un chip decisamente potente, di nuova concezione e con prestazioni che nulla hanno da invidiare agli attuali Quad Core. 

Ovviamente Apple ha battezzato il cuore del nuovo melafonino A6, ma oltre all’Exynos 5 troviamo anche una GPU quad core SGX543MP4 uguale a quella montata sul nuovo iPad con processore A5X. Dunque un mix decisamente molto interessante che permetterà al nuovo iPhone di offrire prestazioni sicuramente eccellenti.

Non sono bastati dunque tribunali e cause legali per sciogliere il legame pluriennale tra Apple e Samsung e siamo sicuri che nuove battagli e sui brevetti arriveranno presto vista la delicata questione dell’LTE.

Fonte: HDblog.it


----------



## federicozzo (13 Settembre 2012)

ricorderò questo keynote solo per i Foo Fighters


----------



## Marilson (13 Settembre 2012)

federicozzo ha scritto:


> ricorderò questo keynote solo per i Foo Fighters



legit


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2012)

Dopo le impressioni a caldo sto cercando di capire questo smartphone. Lo sto rivalutando leggermente in positivo ma ancora non mi convince.


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2012)




----------



## yelle (13 Settembre 2012)




----------



## danyaj87 (13 Settembre 2012)

Beh iphone toppato alla grande, hanno allungato lo schermo, dopo che ci han detto con menate e menate varie che lo schermo a 3.5" era perfetto perchè ti permetteva di usare il cell con una mano. Sembra che abbiano stirato il 4s e abbiano dato un effetto satinato al retro. Poi ho visto il nuovo ipod nano... non ho la forza di commentare, ne esce ridimensionata, la bolla apple potrebbe scoppiare in mano a qualcuno. Oramai l'unica cosa buona sono gli iMac e i Macbookpro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> il design della parte posteriore non mi piace proprio (anche se dovrei vederlo dal vivo), credo che mi terrò il 4 con JB finché regge.
> 
> PS: sapete se è possibile trasferire i brani acquistati su iTunes dal Mac a un telefono android?



NOn penso le 2 licenze sono diverse...

- - - Updated - - -



danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Beh iphone toppato alla grande, hanno allungato lo schermo, dopo che ci han detto con menate e menate varie che lo schermo a 3.5" era perfetto perchè ti permetteva di usare il cell con una mano. Sembra che abbiano stirato il 4s e abbiano dato un effetto satinato al retro. Poi ho visto il nuovo ipod nano... non ho la forza di commentare, ne esce ridimensionata, la bolla apple potrebbe scoppiare in mano a qualcuno. Oramai l'unica cosa buona sono gli iMac e i Macbookpro.



Mi pare un po drastica la tua analisi.. anche io non sono tra quelli che amano questo nuovo iphone però prima di tirare delle conclusioni aspetto di averlo tra le dita... 

vedremo .... intanto ios 6 è una figata

- - - Updated - - -



Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ma che articolo è? il processore deriva dall'Exynos 5 di Samsung...
> 
> *Samsung Exynos 5 Cortex A15 Dual Core: Debutto il 28 settembre in Italia… su iPhone 5!*
> 
> ...



No ma aspetta .. penso gli articoli dicano la stessa cosa... rileggo bene spe


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

Lollo, testa un pò le mappe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lollo, testa un pò le mappe.



dopo provo ora sono in ufficio


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Settembre 2012)

Il modello A14429 che arriverà in Italia supporta tre bande di frequenza, identificate con il numero 1,3 e 5: 850 MHz, 1800 MHz e 2100 MHz.

queste sono le frequenze che funzionera LTE in europa.


L’asta delle frequenze LTE è stata lanciata a giugno del 2011 e l’assegnazione dei lotti è stata completata nel settembre dello stesso anno. Le frequenze offerte agli operatori telefonici italiane sono le bande a 800, 1800, 2000 e 2600 MHz. Vodafone, TIM e Wind si sono aggiudicate 2 blocchi a testa per le frequenze più “veloci e pregiate”, quelle da 800 MHz. Queste frequenze sono però ancora occupate dal brodcasting televisivo analogico e saranno liberate durante il prossimo anno, con tempi imprecisati. 3 Italia, insieme a Vodafone e TIM hanno ottenuto anche 1 blocco a testa per i 1800 MHz, una banda dalle buone caratteristiche di propagazione, anche se inferiori rispetto alla 800 MHz, e una buona disponibilità di larghezza di banda (fino a 20 MHz). Grandi investimenti sono stati fatti anche sulla banda da 2600 MHz, con 3 blocchi a TIM e Vodafone e ben 4 a 3 Italia e Wind. Peccato che queste frequenze permettano delle capacità di propagazione minime, rivelandosi più adatte allo sviluppo di semplici reti micro outdoor o indoor.


P.S. con l'adattatore, i dock vecchi non funzioneranno ne per video ne par audio


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

non capisco.. quindi l' LTE dovrebbe partire da quando da noi ?


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non capisco.. quindi l' LTE dovrebbe partire da quando da noi ?



bah voi che siete a milano se siete fortunati a meta 2013.
io.. beh lasciamo perdere. cmq esce prima il prossimo iphone.
cmq la banda da 800mhz che è la piu seria non è suportata dall'iphone, quindi sarà molto a macchie..


----------



## danyaj87 (13 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]: non nego che il sistema operativo sia buono, anche se io per la maggiore esperienza di personalizzazione preferisco android. Io critico il design, e il fatto di spacciare per ultra nuovo cose che già sono presenti su altri cell, per carità la qualità costruttiva dei materiali è indubbiamente la migliore in circolazione, ma non è esente da critiche, certamente la resistenza non è il suo forte. Non dimentichiamoci che la apple ha prodotto cause su cause per un plagio, che secondo me c'è stato, ma che poi ha fatto evolvere i concorrenti verso altri confini. C'è chi spaccia LTE per una scoperta apple, queste sono le cose fuori dal mondo. 
Io sono del parere che scoppierà la bolla apple se non riescono a creare qualcosa di nuovo. Altrimenti gli unici prodotti che avranno la mia stima, saranno Ipad (ma solo per il rapporto dello schermo, più fedele ad un libro) e macbook pro.


----------



## Nick (13 Settembre 2012)

Appena aggiornato a iOS 6 il mio 4S, molto più reattivo e la batteria si consuma meno, ottimo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2012)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]: non nego che il sistema operativo sia buono, anche se io per la maggiore esperienza di personalizzazione preferisco android. Io critico il design, e il fatto di spacciare per ultra nuovo cose che già sono presenti su altri cell, per carità la qualità costruttiva dei materiali è indubbiamente la migliore in circolazione, ma non è esente da critiche, certamente la resistenza non è il suo forte. Non dimentichiamoci che la apple ha prodotto cause su cause per un plagio, che secondo me c'è stato, ma che poi ha fatto evolvere i concorrenti verso altri confini. C'è chi spaccia LTE per una scoperta apple, queste sono le cose fuori dal mondo.
> Io sono del parere che scoppierà la bolla apple se non riescono a creare qualcosa di nuovo. Altrimenti gli unici prodotti che avranno la mia stima, saranno Ipad (ma solo per il rapporto dello schermo, più fedele ad un libro) e macbook pro.



vero , però c'è da dire che la apple e i mac ce lo insegnano.. quando trova una linea estetica che fuzniona che è pratica e bella... perchè diciamoci la verità il 4 è una figata totale.. la mantiene negli anni... 

l'ergonomia del telefono è un fattore importantissimo ... infatti in base alle mie esperienze ti dico che soprai 4 pollici il telefono è troppo grande... 

per non parlare del note... 

poi tutto il resto .... sistema operativo ecc ecc sono tutte cose soggettive... io questa mattina quando ho installato ios 6 e ho inserito una mail e una psw poi Icloud ha ripristinato da solo tutto il mio telefono mi ha fatto godere..


----------



## ale009 (13 Settembre 2012)

ho testato le mappe e il navigatore sono ottime, veloci e precise..ricordo che sono compatibili dal 4s in su...siri è fantastico anche se va migliorato perchè certe parole non le capisce...in macchina leggevo e scrivevo messaggi con siri mentre mi portava in un luogo...direi ottimo anche se va un po' migliorato come ho detto prima


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo!


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Appena aggiornato a iOS 6 il mio 4S, molto più reattivo e la batteria si consuma meno, ottimo!


Azz....io lo aspetto per il mio iphone 4


----------



## Nick (13 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Azz....io lo aspetto per il mio iphone 4



Puoi già installarlo, cerca iOS 6 GM per iPhone 4 e poi premi ALT+SHIFT mentre schiacci il tasto Aggiorna su iTunes (bisogna avere l'ultima versione di iTunes, la 10.7).

La dettatura vocale è fantastica


----------



## Marilson (13 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Appena aggiornato a iOS 6 il mio 4S, molto più reattivo e la batteria si consuma meno, ottimo!



ottimo


----------



## Zago80 (13 Settembre 2012)

Scusate cosa sarebbe IOS 6 GM????

Ok...ho trovato...Google Power...


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

La GM è praticamente l'ultimissima beta. Quella che viene rilasciata prima della versione finale


----------



## Nick (13 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GM è praticamente l'ultimissima beta. Quella che viene rilasciata prima della versione finale



E' la versione finale (deve avere anche lo stesso codice), come è successo per il 5


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

Diciamo di sì. Ma sarebbe comunque l'ultima beta


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma è vero che il 4 non avrà la navigazione turn by turn (vocale) nell'aggiornamento a iOS 6?


----------



## Nick (13 Settembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che il 4 non avrà la navigazione turn by turn (vocale) nell'aggiornamento a iOS 6?



http://www.iphoneitalia.com/la-navi...4-con-la-nuova-app-mappe-di-apple-389293.html


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (13 Settembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che il 4 non avrà la navigazione turn by turn (vocale) nell'aggiornamento a iOS 6?



Si l'ho letto anche io, insieme a Siri è una delle features che non verrà resa disponibile sul 4.

Piccolo OT: mia sorella vuole prendersi un iPod, ha uno stereo con il connettore vecchio.
Stavo vedendo quest'adattatore uscito ieri ma qualcosa non mi torna, che vuol dire quella frase sotto Overview?? :S
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD823ZM/A/lightning-to-30-pin-adapter?fnode=74
Con l'adattatore posso connetterlo ad uno stereo giusto?

Edit: sul sito italiano non c'è scritto niente al riguardo. Boh!

Edit n°2: No vabbè, questo è troppo. Addirittura se ho Leopard come sistema operativo il nuovo iPod non funziona?


----------



## danyaj87 (13 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero , però c'è da dire che la apple e i mac ce lo insegnano.. quando trova una linea estetica che fuzniona che è pratica e bella... perchè diciamoci la verità il 4 è una figata totale.. la mantiene negli anni...
> 
> l'ergonomia del telefono è un fattore importantissimo ... infatti in base alle mie esperienze ti dico che soprai 4 pollici il telefono è troppo grande...
> 
> ...


Personalmente non amo l'estetica del 4, io preferisco la linea arrotondata del mio nexus, e il fatto che non abbia tasti fisici. Detto questo l'estetica allungata del 5 è imbarazzante a mio modesto parere. 
Il note lo trovo un sistema molto inutile, un ibrido, preferisco il galaxy note 10.1 un sistema che potenzialmente potrebbe sostituire blocco note, telefono, tablet, e computer. Ovviamente con i dovuti limiti che questo sistema può dare.
Sulla apple, dico che io comprerei solo un imac, ma lo potrei sostituire attraverso un pc normalissimo con linux, potrei acquistare il mac book pro, idem, Ipad solo pe il formato, dato che io preferisco il sistema android del mio galaxy nexus, molto avanzato e completamente moddabile senza avere chissà quali grane.


----------



## Degenerate X (13 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Si l'ho letto anche io, insieme a Siri è una delle features che non verrà resa disponibile sul 4.
> 
> Piccolo OT: mia sorella vuole prendersi un iPod, ha uno stereo con il connettore vecchio.
> Stavo vedendo quest'adattatore uscito ieri ma qualcosa non mi torna, che vuol dire quella frase sotto Overview?? :S
> ...



Si, beh sono lontanucci i tempi dei sistemi operativi che costavano sassate. Investire la bellezza di 16 euro per un sistema operativo pressochè perfetto non mi sembra un dramma. Considerando solo aspetti legali, ovviamente...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (13 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Si, beh sono lontanucci i tempi dei sistemi operativi che costavano sassate. Investire la bellezza di 16 euro per un sistema operativo pressochè perfetto non mi sembra un dramma. Considerando solo aspetti legali, ovviamente...



Mia sorella ha un mac di tipo 7-8 anni fa, se aggiorna il sistema operativo ad una delle ultime versioni gli diventa un bel fermacarte misà. 
Tutto questo senza prendere in considerazione l'assurdità del requisito in se.


----------



## Degenerate X (13 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Mia sorella ha un mac di tipo 7-8 anni fa, se aggiorna il sistema operativo ad una delle ultime versioni gli diventa un bel fermacarte misà.
> Tutto questo senza prendere in considerazione l'assurdità del requisito in se.


Non saprei, ma non credo. Bisognerebbe sentire se qualcuno ha già provato...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (13 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Non saprei, ma non credo. Bisognerebbe sentire se qualcuno ha già provato...



Adesso non mi ricordo che specifiche ha il suo mac ma glielo hanno sconsigliato l'aggiornamento, penso sia decisamente troppo vecchio.
Comunque la limitazione mi lascia perplesso.
Potrebbe, ad essere buoni, avere un senso se fosse legata solo ad iTunes, ma che c'entra l'OS?? :S


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

Penso sia un problema di incompatibilità di iTunes 10.7 con Leopard


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Penso sia un problema di incompatibilità di iTunes 10.7 con Leopard



Hai 3 processori.. 3 sistemi operativi. E il tuo programma principale non riesci a farlo compatibile?


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

Volere e potere sono due cose diverse


----------



## Brain84 (14 Settembre 2012)

questa è la verità altrochè parodia


----------



## Canonista (14 Settembre 2012)

_"Il motto è sempre quello: LTE; Lasciare Tutto Eguale"_ 

Il fatto dei pistolotti poi


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> questa è la verità altrochè parodia


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2012)

Hahahahha Epico ahha

- - - Updated - - -

Talmente flop che come sempre i Server sono Down per i preordini -.-

Da qualche ora Apple ha attivato i pre-ordini dell’iPhone 5 nei paesi del primo lotto. In Italia il dispositivo sarà disponibile dal 28 settembre, ma non è chiaro se Apple farà partire i pre-ordini dal 21 settembre anche nel nostro paese.







I pre-ordini sono stati ora attivati in quei paesi in cui l’iPhone 5 sarà disponibile dal 21 settembre: USA, Gran Bretagna, Francia, Germania, Australia, Hong Kong-Singapore e Giappone. I prezzi europei sono confermati: 679€ per il modello da 16GB, 789€ per il modello da 32GB e 899€ da 64GB. Purtroppo, però, vista la pressione fiscale più alta nel nostro paese è probabile che in Italia i prezzi siano più alti di circa 50€ a modello.

Negli USA, il sito della AT&T dal quale è possibile ordinare i pre-ordini è caduto per il troppo traffico, già dalle prime ore di disponibilità. Ora la situazione sembra normalizzata.

Per ovviare alle tante richieste, Apple ha inoltre previsto un sistema di prenotazione che ovvia ai possibili problemi di sovraccarico server.

Per quanto riguarda i tempi per la spedizione, attualmente il sito mostra “2 settimane” in tutti gli Apple Store. Questo significa che chi pre-ordina l’iPhone 5 oggi lo riceverà il 28 settembre.


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Settembre 2012)

apple per ora puo immettere l'iphone che vuole che questo andra a ruba.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (14 Settembre 2012)

789 euro per il 32GB????


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> 789 euro per il 32GB????


Che in italia dovrebbero diventare 839, almeno così dice l'articolo...
Comunque Lollo, è ovvio che vendano tantissimo comunque e il video che ho postato prima spiega in parte il motivo... Cioè, i tizi con il loro 4s in una mano e lo stesso 4s, spacciato per 5, nell'altra che dicevano che il finto 5 era più leggero e con lo schermo più grande e luminoso... Dai... Come li chiama un mio amico, MACachi


----------



## Solo (14 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> questa è la verità altrochè parodia



Uhahahhaahha

"Basta dire le ******* nel modo giusto e﻿ voi comprereste anche mia nonna in carriola"

True Story!


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> questa è la verità altrochè parodia


Mi sono pisciato addosso. Geni...


----------



## bmb (14 Settembre 2012)

Non si può discutere su quanto siano bravi nel promuovere le proprie creazioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Talmente flop che come sempre i Server sono Down per i preordini -.-



Ma infatti nessuno parla di flop nelle vendite,potrebbero anche vendere un sasso con la scritta "iPhone" e la gente lo comprerebbe lo stesso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nessuno parla di flop nelle vendite,potrebbero anche vendere un sasso con la scritta "iPhone" e la gente lo comprerebbe lo stesso



Appunto

C'è un video di uno show americano dove danno ai passanti un iPhone4 dicendogli che è il 5 e tutti:"Eh si sente che è più leggero e veloce".

Geni nel creare marketing e effettuare inception di idee, ma con l'iPhone 5 secondo me sul piano tecnico han fallito. Però grazie a questa "religione" che han creato, verrà preso come Gesù


----------



## Facciosnaooo (14 Settembre 2012)

Per le innovazioni bisogna aspettare che questo iPhone venda MOLTO meno rispetto ai suoi predecessori. Le idee le avranno anche in cantiere ma chi glielo fa fare di migliorare sensibilmente qualcosa che migliorata leggermente si vende bene ugualmente?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Appunto
> 
> C'è un video di uno show americano dove danno ai passanti un iPhone4 dicendogli che è il 5 e tutti:"Eh si sente che è più leggero e veloce".



  

Hai il link per caso? Devo vederlo


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hai il link per caso? Devo vederlo


L'avevo postato io 2 pagine fa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2012)

il video è epico ahahah ... 

cmq si oggi la apple venderebbe anche l' isasso.... detto questo la qualità del prodotto e sicuramente migliore del 90% della concorrenza ..

e come si dice in questi casi... le cose si vanno di moda ma se il prodotta fa cagà non te lo compra piu nessuno


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahahha Epico ahha
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



il fatto che ci siano milioni di fanatici non giustifica nulla.

flop non dal punto di vista di quelle che saranno le vendite, ma di quello che è il prodotto, quasi identico al 4S.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (14 Settembre 2012)

Il livello raggiunto da Apple e Samsung non permette, credo, novità sostanziali. Oggi un tale mi ha detto: "il i5 andrà 2 volte più veloce del 4s". Io ho risposto:"bene, vorrà dire che anticiperà il pensiero". Sinceramente non vedo in cosa si dovesse migliorare il 4s, la durata della batteria? la dimensione dello schermo? il sistema operativo? Cos'altro?

Ci saranno certo in cantiere molte idee geniali, tanto in casa apple quanto in casa samsung ma è davvero così intelligente aspettarsi un telefono rivoluzionario oggi? Aspettarsi oggi il telefono definitivo? E dopo il telefono definitivo cosa vendiamo? Caschi di banane?


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2012)

questi non han capito che alla gente andrebbe bene pure un dispositivo meno sottile ma con una batteria coi controcazzi, nn lo capiscono proprio.


----------



## Pinguis (14 Settembre 2012)

Mi aspettavo sinceramente un'evoluzione più spinta, soprattutto dal punto di vista del design: le novità andranno certamente testate, ma non mi sembrano eclatanti anche se sicuramente venderà ugualmente, perché come pensano in molti, fa figo avere l'ultimo iPhone!
Io comunque mi terrò il 4s, di cui sono molto contento, e che con l'ios6 dovrebbe, almeno così dicono, andare ancora meglio: d'altra parte io ho fatto il salto dal 3GS e li la differenza e' stata notevole, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Aspetterò un salto almeno similare per il mio prossimo iPhone.


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Il livello raggiunto da Apple e Samsung non permette, credo, novità sostanziali. Oggi un tale mi ha detto: "il i5 andrà 2 volte più veloce del 4s". Io ho risposto:"bene, vorrà dire che anticiperà il pensiero". Sinceramente non vedo in cosa si dovesse migliorare il 4s, la durata della batteria? la dimensione dello schermo? il sistema operativo? Cos'altro?
> 
> Ci saranno certo in cantiere molte idee geniali, tanto in casa apple quanto in casa samsung ma è davvero così intelligente aspettarsi un telefono rivoluzionario oggi? Aspettarsi oggi il telefono definitivo? E dopo il telefono definitivo cosa vendiamo? Caschi di banane?



Perfect.


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Il debutto dell'iPhone 5 comincia con un nuovo record: tutto esaurito già nelle prevendite, iniziate adesso negli Usa, Canada, Francia, Germania e Gran Bretagna (le consegne cominceranno venerdì 21 settembre, per l'Italia e il resto del mondo il 28 settembre).

Un tutto esaurito da record: se per il lancio dell'iPhone 4S ad Apple furono necessarie 22 ore prima di fare il tutto esaurito, per l'iPhone 5 presentato mercoledì scorso sono bastati sessanta minuti. E c'è chi già sta facendo i calcoli: fare un sell-out delle prenotazioni venti volte più velocemente che con la precedente generazione vuol dire ipotecare vendite record per la stagione natalizia e superare il traguardo di vendite di un modello di smartphone, che attualmente è detenuto da Apple con la precedente generazione.

Mentre il titolo Apple è schizzato a un pelo dalla soglia 700 dollari, ai clienti che stanno ordinando l'apparecchio sono state date prima due settimane per la consegna, poi quattro e attualmente anche sei. Il commento di Natalie Kerris, portavoce di Apple è stato che la risposta dei consumatori al lancio del nuovo apparecchio «È stata incredibile, siamo stati completamente travolti».

Secondo l'analista Marketwatch il risultato preliminare di Apple è di notevole importanza visto il peso che l'iPhone ha sul totale del fatturato dell'azienda: il fatturato generato dal solo iPhone è al 53% del totale, nei 12 mesi dalla presentazione dell'iPhone 4S c'è stata una vendita di 98 milioni di pezzi, in crescita del 77% rispetto all'anno precedente.
Oltre ad allargare il mercato, secondo JPMorgan (che aveva di recente calcolato il peso economico di Apple pari a mezzo punto del PIL americano) Apple con gli iPhone ha generato una forte lealtà al marchio che porta molti utenti a comprare l'iPhone 5 come loro secondo, terzo alle volte anche quarto iPhone. Tant'è vero che la forte attesa del nuovo modello aveva portato nell'ultimo trimestre che precedeva il lancio dell'iPhone 5 a un rallentamento relativo delle vendite: 26 milioni, più 28% rispetto allo stesso periodo di un anno prima ma molti meno rispetto al trimestre precedente, in cui Apple aveva venduto 35 milioni di pezzi. Secondo GFk, l'84% degli attuali utenti iPhone vorranno passare all'ultimo modello, rispetto al 60% di quelli Android o al 48% di quelli Blackberry.

A generare buona parte della risposta positiva da parte dei mercati finanziari non è solo la performance da record di Apple ma anche un dettaglio tecnico: Apple ha investito e curato sulla realizzazione di un telefono che funzioni sfruttando al massimo le caratteristiche dei network nordamericani e cinesi. Quest'ultima attenzione è critica, visto che tra la fine del 2012 e il 2013 il mercato interno cinese di telefoni cellulari supererà quello statunitense, con un tasso di crescita del 141% anno su anno e l'aspettativa che arrivi a 330 milioni di pezzi nel 2016. Chi ipoteca in questa fase la Cina si garantisce anche il dominio nel prossimo ciclo commerciale del settore. Apple, rendendo compatibile iPhone 5 con il sistema LTE a banda larga del più grande operatore locale, China Mobile (incompatibile con le precedenti generazioni di iPhone), ha ipotecato il successo, mentre Cnbc definisce «imminente» lo sbarco ufficiale di iPhone in Cina. Sino ad ora viene venduto tramite importatori paralleli o via Honk Kong.

La notizia del "tutto esaurito" di iPhone 5 coglie di sorpresa molta della stampa internazionale. L'edizione americana di Wired, la bibbia della cultura digitale, aveva definito "noioso" l'iPhone 5. La risposta di pubblico oggi viene definita come entusiastica. C'è invece chi non si era fatto cogliere di sorpresa, e anzi aveva paragonato l'iPhone a "un Rolex sepolto in un mare di Timex" (marca americana di orologi economici): secondo Gene Munster, analista di Piper Jaffray, la stampa ha fortemente sottostimato l'iPhone 5. «Il sentiment dei consumatori ci è risultato molto più positivo di quello che avevamo registrato per l'iPhone 4S, nonostante la mancanza di entusiasmo della stampa generalista e specializzata».

Secondo Munster, che prevede una vendita di 10 milioni di pezzi entro settembre e 49 milioni per la fine dell'anno, «i tweet riguardando l'iPhone 5 sono cresciuti del 460% rispetto a quelli del lancio dell'iPhone 4S, i post sui blog sono raddoppiati. I tweet positivi sul prodotto, secondo i nostri dati, sono stati il 73%, rispetto al 51% dell'anno scorso per l'iPhone 4S». Per questo, conclude Munster, «rispetto alla concorrenza di Apple che non convince, mi chiedo: se vi offrissero un Rolex allo stesso prezzo di un Timex, voi che cosa fareste?»

Sole24ore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2012)

Guardate sta immagine, magnifica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2012)

Come prevedibile .. le prestazioni del nuovo iphone 5 sono galattiche... 

http://www.iphoneitalia.com/benchma...artphone-piu-potente-in-commercio-419318.html

prima che diciate... " e ma è iphone italia il link " eccovi il link di AndoridAutority :

http://www.androidauthority.com/iph...ch-benchmark-certain-conditions-apply-115393/

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2012)

Cito testualmente : 
" Apple unveiled the new iPhone 5 a few days ago, but as usually, the company forgot to mention more details about its processor and RAM, although it did say that the new smartphone will pack a CPU that’s twice faster than the A5 found on the iPhone 4S and 22% smaller. Apple also said the iPhone 5’s GPU will offer twice the performance of its predecessor, again, without mentioning any details about it.

Once the new iPhone 5 ships this week, we’ll see the device dismantled and thoroughly benchmarked in order to compare it with the best Android smartphones in town. But in the mean time it looks like we already have a benchmark test that seems to prove Apple’s statements.
A Geekbench test for the iPhone 5 (see screenshots above and below) indicates a 1601 score for the device. 9to5Mac notes that no iOS device crossed the 800 milestone, which means the 1GHz dual-core A6 chip inside the iPhone 5 packs quite a punch. The same test indicates that we’re looking at an ARMv7 CPU and that the iPhone 5 packs 1GB of RAM.

The publication also notes that such tests can be faked, and that it’s yet to be determined whether the test is genuine or not.

Assuming that we’re looking at the real deal here, it would mean that the iPhone 5 beats the Samsung Galaxy S3 and the Google Nexus 7, two of the most recently released Android devices, which have scored 1560 and 1591 in the same Geekbench test, respectively. Worth mentioning is the fact that the Galaxy S3 running Jelly Bean scores a lot higher than everyone else – 1781. However, Jelly Bean is not officially available for the Galaxy S3 yet.

The iPhone 5 also beats the third-generation iPad in the same tests. The tablet is also a 2012 iOS device, which offers the best processor performance among iOS devices, at least until the new iPhone hits stores.

What the graphics here don’t include is the recently announced Galaxy Note 2, and we’re definitively interested to see its Geekbench score especially when compared against the iPhone 5’s.

As you can see, one has to take into account certain things when looking at the images above (iPhone 5 is not released yet, Galaxy S3 does not officially run Android 4.1.1), although that doesn’t mean we don’t expect the new iPhone to do well in such tests. Naturally, we’ll be back with more benchmark tests for the iPhone 5, as these are certainly important when comparing the device with some of the top Android devices out there. "


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2012)

http://www.iphoneitalia.com/prime-r...-e-batteria-nettamente-migliorata-420043.html

millemila recensioni ...

poche palle è bellissimo esteticamente


----------



## runner (19 Settembre 2012)

comunque il segreto dell' i - phone è che piace alle ragazze.......


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> http://www.iphoneitalia.com/prime-r...-e-batteria-nettamente-migliorata-420043.html
> 
> millemila recensioni ...
> 
> poche palle è bellissimo esteticamente






Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque tornando on topic.. prima di dare il mio parere voglio averlo in mano... per adesso sono molto dubbioso... non tanto per la scelta hardware che spacca ma per il design... mi aspettavo qualcosa di realmente diverso ...


----------



## Zago80 (19 Settembre 2012)

Scusate ma voi che parlate del fatto che non è innovativo in fatto di designe, che cosa volevate che fosse a forma di caxxo???
E' un cellulare...è completamente touch sul davanti, cosa volevate che cambiassero? che poi ci metti i cover che te lo personalizzano...
Suvvia...su...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

Credo che in Corea siano ancora un po' arrabbiati per la multa


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cito testualmente :
> " Apple unveiled the new iPhone 5 a few days ago, but as usually, the company forgot to mention more details about its processor and RAM, although it did say that the new smartphone will pack a CPU that’s twice faster than the A5 found on the iPhone 4S and 22% smaller. Apple also said the iPhone 5’s GPU will offer twice the performance of its predecessor, again, without mentioning any details about it.
> 
> Once the new iPhone 5 ships this week, we’ll see the device dismantled and thoroughly benchmarked in order to compare it with the best Android smartphones in town. But in the mean time it looks like we already have a benchmark test that seems to prove Apple’s statements.
> ...



Beh ma sbaglio o dice che l'S3 con JB ottiene 1781, quindi più dell'iPhone? A parte che al livello attuale i benchmark lasciano il tempo che trovano, visto che la fluidità dell'interfaccia è perfetta in entrambi i dispositivi le differenze di prestazioni impercettibili...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2012)

Si , i benchmark non contano una mazza...anche perchè leggendo bene... quello su iphone 5 è stato fatto 1 volta gli altri telefoni su 1800 prove e poi è stato dato un dato in media... 

a volta i giornalai mi fanno *********


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Settembre 2012)

"L'iPhone più costoso di sempre"


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Se uno non se lo può permettere non lo compra, non vedo dove stia il problema  

La vergogna è che, come sempre, in Italia costa più che altrove


----------



## tequilad (21 Settembre 2012)

Certo che due milioni (!) di lire per un telefono!


----------



## PyramidHead (21 Settembre 2012)

Clamoroso. Lo stesso prezzo di un macbook air. Da denuncia.


----------



## Miro (21 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Certo che due milioni (!) di lire per un telefono!



La cosa più grave è che ci saranno molti pecoroni pronti a comprarlo al day-one.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Settembre 2012)

Veramente tanti soldi...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

MA scusate... se uno ha modo di passare dalla Francia lo può comprare la?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Settembre 2012)

Pensavo di essere nel topic di Verratti, e infatti mi pareva un po' strani i commenti


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pensavo di essere nel topic di Verratti, e infatti mi pareva un po' strani i commenti




ahahahahah sto male!


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)




----------



## FeboApolloManuel (22 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Veramente tanti soldi...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> MA scusate... se uno ha modo di passare dalla Francia lo può comprare la?



Penso che l'unico problema sia la garanzia...

Ma per quanto riguarda lingua, connettività problemi non ce ne sono..


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2012)

La garanzia Apple è internazionale


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Settembre 2012)

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/09/21/black-iphone-5-anodized-aluminum-susceptible-to-scratching/

I neri dicono che abbiano problemi.. i bianchi perfetti


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2012)

Beh, anche a vederli sembrano molto piu delicati del 4/s che pure non è una roccia


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (22 Settembre 2012)

Io ho il 4. Sono fortemente indeciso se tenermelo o comprare il 5... Voi che mi consigliate?


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Settembre 2012)

Mi fa ridere leggere i blog che scrivono.. in confronto il 4s sembra un mattoncino  quando uscira l'iphone 6 diranno che il 5 sembra un telecomando


----------



## Brain84 (22 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh, anche a vederli sembrano molto piu delicati del 4/s che pure non è una roccia








Non direi... 
dai crash test che ci sono in giro tutti dicono che sia il più resistente mai fatto


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2012)

Nel senso che l'alluminio è più "sporchevole" del vetro... I graffi restano su più facilmente!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Io ho il 4. Sono fortemente indeciso se tenermelo o comprare il 5... Voi che mi consigliate?



Stessa situazione. Alla fine mi sa che venderò il mio e comprerò il 5.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2012)

Anche io vendo il mio 4 per il 5


----------



## tequilad (22 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche io vendo il mio 4 per il 5



A quanto si vende il 4 ?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (22 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> A quanto si vende il 4 ?



Ho un amico che l'ha venduto l'altro ieri, iPhone 4 16GB a 300euro. 
Non so se sia un buon prezzo di vendita o meno però


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (23 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nel senso che l'alluminio è più "sporchevole" del vetro... I graffi restano su più facilmente!



Stra quoto! E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato, i graffi si vedranno subito


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2012)

cmq piu lo guardo e piu mi piace..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2012)

PCMag: L’iPhone 5 è lo smartphone più veloce al mondo!







Con il suo misterioso processore A6, l’iPhone 5 è l’unico a possedere una velocità così elevata. La maggior parte dei telefoni di fascia alta attualmente in commercio sono sviluppati su due tipi di architetture: ARM Cortex-A9, molto conosciuto ed utilizzato anche da Nvidia, Texas Instruments ed altri, e l’architettura Qualcomm.
L’A6 invece sembra essere qualcosa di completamente diverso da un sistema ARM-compatibile e sembra proprio essere stato riprogettato esclusivamente per iPhone 5, il che risulta in linea con le dichiarazioni di Apple.






Nel primo Benchmark vengono effettuati 3 test: Il Browsermark, il GUIMark ed il Sunspider.
Il Browsermark mostra i risultati generali e complessivi sulla velocità del browser nel caricamento delle pagine e l’iPhone 5 ha ottenuto dei risultati sorprendenti che battono sia tutti gli iPhone precedenti che tutti i dispositivi Android esistenti. Il nuovo melafonino è il più veloce al mondo sul Web.
Il GUIMark 3 invece, testa la velocità dell’HTML 5. L’iPhone 5 ha ottenuto un ottimo risultato pari a 58.1. Si tratta del numero di frame al secondo con il quale si aggiorna il Browser. E’ un risultato abbastanza “normale” per Apple, che ottimizza da parecchio tempo il proprio browser all’HTML 5, tecnologia in cui la società crede molto. Tuttavia il Samsung Galaxy S3 ha ottenuto un punteggio di 2,63 frame al secondo in più.
Il Terzo è il test Sunspider, in cui viene messo alla prova il browser con i JavaScript. Anche in questo caso l’iPhone 5 è più lento del Galaxy S3 ma complessivamente, analizzando il Web a tutto tondo, il dispositivo Apple carica le pagine quasi 2 volte più velocemente del suo diretto concorrente.






Proseguiamo con il GeekBench, un test che analizza tutti i componenti base di sistema. I migliori risultati dell’iPhone 5 rispetto all’S3 sono evidenti.
Infine il test GLB che analizza la potenza del processore grafico. I risultati si ottengono creando e simulando delle scende di gioco. I risultati delle performance “On screen” (sullo schermo) dipendono sia dalla potenza grafica che dalla risoluzione dello schermo. Il Galaxy S3 essendo molto più grande, ha il 26% di pixel in più rispetto all’iPhone per cui i risultati più deludenti non sono del tutto inaspettati. In questo caso quindi, è più giusto analizzare i risultati “Offscreen”, dove però viene dimostrato che l’iPhone 5 è comunque molto più potente del suo rivale.
Basandoci su questi benchmark, l’iPhone 5 è sicuramente 2 volte più veloce dell’iPhone 4S, come dichiarato dalla stessa Apple, ma è anche il telefono più potente attualmente in commercio!

Via | Pcmag


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2012)

Tra l'altro segnalo anche : 

http://www.iphoneitalia.com/iphone-5-e-i-graffi-che-vengono-via-con-le-mani-421860.html

se fossero veri ..... mega


----------



## runner (24 Settembre 2012)

la loro forza è aver creato un negozio virtuale di applicazioni che funzionano o che rappresentano altre multinazionali formidabili!!

secondo me al di là dei numeri e delle formule matematiche dietro alla Apple e il suo I-Phone c' è dietro un' idea geniale.....


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro segnalo anche :
> 
> http://www.iphoneitalia.com/iphone-5-e-i-graffi-che-vengono-via-con-le-mani-421860.html
> 
> se fossero veri ..... mega




un graffio è un solco.
un graffio sull' iphone 5 è un solco sull'alluminio.
per eliminare un graffio devo fare due cose. o riempire la parte graffiata con alluminio o rendere uniforme la parte restante.
quindi le cose sono due. o il dito della persona rilascia alluminio o un dito riesce a levigare l'alluminio restante.

terza opzione. l'articolo è una ******

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> PCMag: L’iPhone 5 è lo smartphone più veloce al mondo!
> 
> Con il suo misterioso processore A6, l’iPhone 5 è l’unico a possedere una velocità così elevata. La maggior parte dei telefoni di fascia alta attualmente in commercio sono sviluppati su due tipi di architetture: ARM Cortex-A9, molto conosciuto ed utilizzato anche da Nvidia, Texas Instruments ed altri, e l’architettura Qualcomm.
> L’A6 invece sembra essere qualcosa di completamente diverso da un sistema ARM-compatibile e sembra proprio essere stato riprogettato esclusivamente per iPhone 5, il che risulta in linea con le dichiarazioni di Apple.
> ...



senza tirar fuori jelly bean che ancora non è ufficiale per s3 ti ricordo che la versione americana è un dual core e la versione europea un quad core


----------



## de sica (24 Settembre 2012)

Ma se riporto il mio iphone 4 al negozio dove l'ho comprato,possono scalarmi il prezzo sul 5?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2012)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma se riporto il mio iphone 4 al negozio dove l'ho comprato,possono scalarmi il prezzo sul 5?



A livello teorico NO...ma a livello pratico in molti posti lo fanno anche perchè sanno che il 4 lo vendono tempo 0 .

- - - Updated - - -

Aggiorniamo il Post 


http://www.iphoneitalia.com/displaymate-il-display-delliphone-5-e-il-migliore-tra-tutti-gli-smartphone-in-commercio-422308.html


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (25 Settembre 2012)

L'A6 è un dual core da 1.2ghz


----------



## Canonista (25 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2012)

Le offerte della 3 sono *clamorose* mi sa che quest'anno cambio operatore


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2012)

E' vero. Ma a me la H3G non piace. La stabilità della 3G è ignobile. E la connessione spesso è piuttosto lenta. Certo, per quanto riguarda i costi sono inarrivabili.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2012)

Io con la 3 mi trovo benissimo


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le offerte della 3 sono *clamorose* mi sa che quest'anno cambio operatore



Ma poi non c'è da aggiungere il finanziamento del telefono a quei costi mensili?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2012)

Sai che non lo so... io leggendo cosi sui forum ho capito che da questi costi c'è da aggiungere 2 cose : 

la tassa di concessione ( che può essere rimborsata ma èuna loro offerta )

e i 60 euro iniziali che vengono rimborsati cmpletamente nelle prime 2 fatture


----------



## de sica (26 Settembre 2012)

Dicono che il nokia lumia 920 è dotato di un sistema di stabilizzazione di tipo meccanico che rappresenta una novità in ambito smartphone. Il sistema di stabilizzazione interviene per contenere il mosso durante le registrazioni video o in condizioni di foto scattate con poca luce.
E lo hanno messo a confronto con iphone 5


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai che non lo so... io leggendo cosi sui forum ho capito che da questi costi c'è da aggiungere 2 cose :
> 
> la tassa di concessione ( che può essere rimborsata ma èuna loro offerta )
> 
> e i 60 euro iniziali che vengono rimborsati cmpletamente nelle prime 2 fatture



30 mesi pero lollo.. 2 anni e mezzo

io non potrei mai.. ogni anno cambio cellulare.. per me due anni e mezzo per un cellulare sono una vita


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> 30 mesi pero lollo.. 2 anni e mezzo
> 
> io non potrei mai.. ogni anno cambio cellulare.. per me due anni e mezzo per un cellulare sono una vita



si ma il telefono è tuo... lo vendi come fanno tutti e ti compri un altro modello..

tipo uno che un anno fa ha comprato il 4s o un altro cell può benissimo venderlo e predere il 5 o un altro cell.. è tuo puio fare come vuoi


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (26 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai che non lo so... io leggendo cosi sui forum ho capito che da questi costi c'è da aggiungere 2 cose :
> 
> la tassa di concessione ( che può essere rimborsata ma èuna loro offerta )
> 
> e i 60 euro iniziali che vengono rimborsati cmpletamente nelle prime 2 fatture



Esattamente così, poi se non sbaglio puoi farti l'assicurazione Kasko..e cambiare max 1 volta ogni 12 mesi...


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si ma il telefono è tuo... lo vendi come fanno tutti e ti compri un altro modello..
> 
> tipo uno che un anno fa ha comprato il 4s o un altro cell può benissimo venderlo e predere il 5 o un altro cell.. è tuo puio fare come vuoi



Eh ma i 30 mesi li devi pagare comunque...


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Settembre 2012)

FeboApolloManuel ha scritto:


> Esattamente così, poi se non sbaglio puoi farti l'assicurazione Kasko..e cambiare max 1 volta ogni 12 mesi...


non puoi cambiare cellulare ogni 12 mesi, magari!

avete 700 euro.. compratevi l'iphone 5.. se non li avete...

ragazzi è un cellulare, passione per molti, ma è un oggetto in piu.

io la penso cosi.. da euronics ho comprato il tablet settimana scorsa. avrei potuto prenderlo in 10 rate a tasso 0 ma ho pagato subito.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2012)

anche io la penso come carlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2012)

beh , se te lo puoi permeterre.. siamo sempre li.. se non te lo puoi permettere o non vuoi spendere 700 tutti insieme lo prendi a rate... è come la macchina... io non concepisco chi tira fuori 30 40 sacchi tutti insieme..ma siete matti ci sono i leasing apposta !!!


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh , se te lo puoi permeterre.. siamo sempre li.. se non te lo puoi permettere o non vuoi spendere 700 tutti insieme lo prendi a rate... è come la macchina... io non concepisco chi tira fuori 30 40 sacchi tutti insieme..ma siete matti ci sono i leasing apposta !!!



se non te lo puoi permettere non spedi 700 euro per un cellulare, ne spendi 300.. invece di spendere 40mila per una macchina ne spendi 20..


se a me si distrugge il cellulare posso comprarne un'altro, idem la macchina.

conosco gente che sta pagando due rate della macchina, e sicuramente c'è gente che sta pagando rate del cellulare avendo un nokia di 20 euro


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2012)

ok , non capisco il problema... se uno se lo può permettere paga subito in alternativa fa le rate.. se non può permettersi le rate compra il nokia da 20 euri


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (26 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non puoi cambiare cellulare ogni 12 mesi, magari!
> 
> avete 700 euro.. compratevi l'iphone 5.. se non li avete...
> 
> ...



Aspetta mi sono espresso male, te lo sostituiscono in caso di riparazione. Poi non ne so molto a riguardo, sono cose apprese in giro. Comunque la penso esattamente come te, potevo prendere l's2 a rate, ma alla fine è meglio togliersi davanti certe rogne

- - - Aggiornato - - -



carlocarlo ha scritto:


> se non te lo puoi permettere non spedi 700 euro per un cellulare, ne spendi 300.. invece di spendere 40mila per una macchina ne spendi 20..
> 
> 
> se a me si distrugge il cellulare posso comprarne un'altro, idem la macchina.
> ...



ancora più d'accordo, conosco gente che sta nella c.acca più nera, proprio per queste rate.

scusate l'ot


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok , non capisco il problema... se uno se lo può permettere paga subito in alternativa fa le rate.. se non può permettersi le rate compra il nokia da 20 euri



questione di filosofia.. io reputo le rate utili solo per cose strettamente necessarie


----------



## LowLowNSP (26 Settembre 2012)

Forse me lo prendo a Natale...le rate quindi non me le consigliate?


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> se non te lo puoi permettere non spedi 700 euro per un cellulare, ne spendi 300.. invece di spendere 40mila per una macchina ne spendi 20..
> 
> 
> se a me si distrugge il cellulare posso comprarne un'altro, idem la macchina.
> ...



Concordo assolutamente. Mettersi a rate per un telefono, per come la vedo io, è una roba assolutamente allucinante. Stessimo parlando di un bene di prima necessità, ok. Ma per un cellulare non ha senso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2012)

be ma mario è relativo... io la vedo diversamente .. ammesso che una persona possa spendere 700 euro per un telefono...perchè devo tirarli fuori tutti se posso dlazionare i pagamenti..


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2012)

Se avevo 700 euro da parte li spendevo, altro che rate.

Come se sul conto corrente hai 40000 euro e vuoi prenderti una golf. La paghi tutta alla consegna, senza troppi giri di parole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2012)

La vodafone è assurda... 30 euro per il telefono in 24 rate senza nulla.. ho detto al venditore..ma scusi la 3 a 29 mi da 800 min e spendo meno...

e lui .. lo so ..sono anni che lo diciamo alla dirigenza.. 

mah..


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2012)

Alla vodafone sono impazziti. Persino la tim, ultimamente, stanno trovando tariffe vantaggiose.

Chi non capisco è la wind. Se vendessero l'iPhone con qualche contratto farebbero il botto.


----------



## cris (28 Settembre 2012)

3/4 dei dispositivi neri, nella confezione risultavano gia graffiati/scheggiati, apple li ha sostituti. e per assurdo, in alcuni deliranti casi, anche il sostituto risultava scheggiato.


alla faccia del resistente


----------



## Hell Krusty (28 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Canonista (28 Settembre 2012)

Preso in mano poco fa...Secondo me fa abbastanza ******. 
Tenetevi il 4 che fate la miglior cosa; a parte lo schermo non cambia una ceppa, ed è orrendo esteticamente, secondo me


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Settembre 2012)




----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> 3/4 dei dispositivi neri, nella confezione risultavano gia graffiati/scheggiati, apple li ha sostituti. e per assurdo, in alcuni deliranti casi, anche il sostituto risultava scheggiato.
> 
> 
> alla faccia del resistente



Macchè, sono gli utenti che aprono la scatola nella maniera sbagliata e lo rovinano 
Come quando lo impugnavano nel modo sbagliato 

Boutade a parte, a me questa storia delle mappe non torna...
Avevo letto che le mappe proposte da Apple erano le TeleAtlas integrate con un servizio di mappe free, quindi dovrebbero essere molto buone visto che, a meno che non mi stia confondendo, le TeleAtlas sono le mappe dei navigatori TomTom.


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Settembre 2012)

Tim Cook, CEO di Apple, ha risposto con una lettera aperta ai milioni di utenti che hanno recentemente aggiornato il proprio iDevice a iOS 6, perdendo l’integrazione con le mappe di Google per ritrovarsi a bordo una nuova app Mappe Made in Cupertino. La scarsità di informazioni, alcuni errori nelle immagini satellitari, una tracciato stradale al limite della sufficienza, sono alcuni dei motivi che hanno portato a diffusi malumori e commenti negativi da parte dell’utenza.

Senza nascondere le proprie colpe, il capo di Apple ha chiesto pubblicamente scusa ai clienti che hanno avuto pessime esperienze con la nuova app, indicando in parte le motivazioni che hanno spinto l’azienda all’abbandono delle mappe di Google e consigliando applicazioni alternative per accedere a servizi di mappatura di terze parti. Tim Cook rinnova naturalmente il rigido impegno che Apple si è assunta nel continuare a migliorare continuamente le sue mappe, con tante speranze per il futuro.


Ecco la traduzione completa in italiano della lettera (qui versione originale) di Tim Cook:

Ai nostri clienti,

Noi di Apple ci impegniamo sempre per creare il miglior prodotto a livello mondiale che sappia offrire la migliore esperienza possibile ai nostri clienti. Con il lancio delle nostre nuove Mappe nella scorsa settimana, ci sentiamo di non aver tenuto fede a questo compito. Ci scusiamo profondamente per i disagi che questo ha potuto arrecare ai nostri clienti e faremo del nostro meglio per rendere le nostre Mappe sempre migliori.

Abbiamo lanciato Mappe sin dall’inizio con la prima versione di iOS. Con il tempo, abbiamo deciso di offrire ai nostri clienti un’app migliorare con funzioni incluse come navigatore turn-by-turn, integrazione vocale, Flyover e mappe vettoriali. Per far questo, abbiamo dovuto creare una nostra versione delle Mappe da cima a fondo.

Ci sono attualmente oltre 100 milioni di dispositivi iOS che usano le nostre mappe, e tanti altri si aggiungono di giorno in giorno. Solo nell’ultima settimana, gli utenti iOS hanno cercato nelle nuove Mappe circa mezzo miliardo di località. Più clienti utilizzano le nostre Mappe, più miglioreranno e apprezziamo sicuramente i commenti di feedback che abbiamo da voi ricevuto.

Mentre miglioriamo Mappe, potete scegliere di provare altre alternative scaricando applicazioni di mappe in App Store come Bing, MapQuest [non disponibile nell'App Store IT] e Waze, o usare le mappe di Google e Nokia dal loro sito internet e creando un’icona nella vostra home screen della loro web app.

Tutto ciò che facciamo in Apple è finalizzato a creare i migliori prodotti al mondo. Sappiamo che vi aspettate ciò da noi, e continueremo a lavorare senza sosta finché Mappe non raggiunga lo stesso incredibilmente alto standard.

Tim Cook

CEO di Apple


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2012)

Insomma EPIC FAIL. Ci fosse stato Jobs dopo una roba del genere avrebbe dato fuoco ai responsabili, come minimo.

Hanno fatto uscire una versione che non è neanche beta, alpha forse  avendo ancora un'anno di contratto con Google Maps a disposizione.


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Insomma EPIC FAIL. Ci fosse stato Jobs dopo una roba del genere avrebbe dato fuoco ai responsabili, come minimo.
> 
> Hanno fatto uscire una versione che non è neanche beta, alpha forse  avendo ancora un'anno di contratto con Google Maps a disposizione.



Jobs ha fatto uscire un telefono che come si prendeva in mano non prendeva piu e per usarlo dovevi per forza comprare un bumper


----------



## Livestrong (29 Settembre 2012)

Ma c'era veramente qualcuno che usava le mappe di google?


----------



## cris (29 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma c'era veramente qualcuno che usava le mappe di google?



si parla di navigatori, non di mappe

- - - Aggiornato - - -

una lettera di scuse cmnq è un fail clamoroso, la apple sta ******* fuori dal vaso, Jobs si starà rivoltando nella tomba


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (30 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Insomma EPIC FAIL. Ci fosse stato Jobs dopo una roba del genere avrebbe dato fuoco ai responsabili, come minimo.
> 
> Hanno fatto uscire una versione che non è neanche beta, alpha forse  avendo ancora un'anno di contratto con Google Maps a disposizione.



ROTLF, effettivamente potevano aspettare un po' prima di far uscire una versione con troppi bug, e dire che il Navigatore di Google è una beta ancora...


----------



## Canonista (30 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Stex (1 Ottobre 2012)

Io nel dubbio lo ordinato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La vodafone è assurda... 30 euro per il telefono in 24 rate senza nulla.. ho detto al venditore..ma scusi la 3 a 29 mi da 800 min e spendo meno...
> 
> e lui .. lo so ..sono anni che lo diciamo alla dirigenza..
> 
> mah..



Han fatto la relax ora. Ha 30 € hai chiamata e sms illimitati verso TUTTI e un giga di internet. Non mi pare male .


----------



## PyramidHead (1 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma c'era veramente qualcuno che usava le mappe di google?



Mai avuto un problema con le mappe di google, sempre precise. Perchè, intendi dire che quelle di apple sono migliori?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Ottobre 2012)

Intendo dire che io ho sempre usato una app apposita per il navigatore!


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2012)

_"Mentre miglioriamo Mappe, potete scegliere di provare altre alternative scaricando applicazioni di mappe in App Store come Bing, MapQuest [non disponibile nell'App Store IT] e Waze, o usare le mappe di Google e Nokia dal loro sito internet e creando un’icona nella vostra home screen della loro web app."_


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2012)

che c'è di sbagliato ? ha riconosciuto l'errore.. e indica alternative valide


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Ottobre 2012)

Quanto godo


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Ottobre 2012)

Galaxy s3 > I phone 5 quindi ? ufficiale ?


----------



## Canonista (3 Ottobre 2012)

No aspetta, ora si verrà a scoprire che questo è il 4Ss e non il 5, che uscirà quindi in data da determinare.
Che burloni a Cupertino


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Ottobre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Insomma EPIC FAIL. Ci fosse stato Jobs dopo una roba del genere avrebbe dato fuoco ai responsabili, come minimo.
> 
> Hanno fatto uscire una versione che non è neanche beta, alpha forse  avendo ancora un'anno di contratto con Google Maps a disposizione.



anche jobs di fail ne ha fatti parecchi


----------



## Livestrong (4 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> anche jobs di fail ne ha fatti parecchi



Ampiamente superati dai successi


----------



## Canonista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vanno considerate le cose negative e positive, altrimenti la bilancia non funziona.
La bilancia di Jobs pende dalla parte positiva, ampiamente...

Ero un antiappoliano convinto nella mia ignoranza, poi ho conosciuto l'iMac 24'' qualche anno fa ed il MacBook 17'', entrambi di mio fratello che lavora con siti, ottimizzazioni varie ed è un seo con le palle.
Almeno sulla parte computer mi sono ricreduto di brutto, sul mobile invece continuo ad odiare profondamente e a non capire le gesta di questo logo.

Poi il 24'' calibrato perfettamente già di fabbrica per le mie foto è una cosa sublime


----------



## SololaMaglia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sa proprio che è buon senso cit. ahahahaha


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (10 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Vanno considerate le cose negative e positive, altrimenti la bilancia non funziona.
> La bilancia di Jobs pende dalla parte positiva, ampiamente...
> 
> Ero un antiappoliano convinto nella mia ignoranza, poi ho conosciuto l'iMac 24'' qualche anno fa ed il MacBook 17'', entrambi di mio fratello che lavora con siti, ottimizzazioni varie ed è un seo con le palle.
> ...



Ma è ovvio, il Mac per alcuni utilizzi è ottimizzato alla grande. A me da fastidio la gente che lo compra perchè la mela dietro è illuminata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2012)

lo prendo con h3g... 

speriamo prenda bene la 3


----------



## cris (16 Ottobre 2012)

l'ho ordinato, perchè lavorando, la sera non ho sbattimento di andarmene in giro per centri commerciali, ma ho idea che ci sarà da aspettare ancora 1-2 settimane, scorte totalmente esaurite quasi ovunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2012)

ragazzi lo stò usando ora.. mi è arrivato da pochi minuti .. è una bomba.. mi piace un sacco... i materiali sono bellissimi il retro è spettacolare... per non parlare di siri sul 5... spettacolo ..

per ora sono contento..spero prenda la 3 ..


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ragazzi lo stò usando ora.. mi è arrivato da pochi minuti .. è una bomba.. mi piace un sacco... i materiali sono bellissimi il retro è spettacolare... per non parlare di siri sul 5... spettacolo ..
> 
> per ora sono contento..spero prenda la 3 ..


non è graffiato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non è graffiato?



Nono hahaha è la prima cosa che ho controllato .. Cmq bellissimo veramente ..


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nono hahaha è la prima cosa che ho controllato .. Cmq bellissimo veramente ..



neanche da spento  il 4s è bello veramente (da spento)


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2012)

no dai obbiettivamente i materiali e il design sono bellissimi poi come sempre è soggettivo.. sono stai li per prendere l's3 ... però boh.. alla fine non mi sono convinto al 100% e ho preferito andare sul sicuro.. piu che altro per la sincro con i cloud e tutto il resto ha fatto la differenza anche se come ho scritto in altri topic ho usato l's3 per un po e devo dire tantissima roba...


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Ottobre 2012)

il 5 non mi piace.. (esteticamente) il 4 è tanta roba.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

cmq personalmente dopo l'uscita dell'ipad 4 non avrei mai comprato l'IP5 oggi.. con tutti i problemi (graffi soprattutto) che ha dato e con l'appuntamento del keynote di marzo/aprile che non possono presentare un'altro ipad, secondo me ci scappa il 5s


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2012)

ma allora per quanto riguarda i graffi ho chiesto in apple store e mi ha detto il responsabile che ne sono tornati 5 su tutti quelli venduti la day one e se conti che solo al carosello ne avranno venduti boh 2mila o una roba del genere è praticamente nullo il reso.. mi ha detto che si è creata sta storia un po dal nulla... per farti capire.. sono tornati molti piu iphone 4 opo il dayone che iphone 5... per la presnetazione di nuovi prodotti non penso proprio che facciano uscire un altro iphone a breve non ne vedo l'utilità , l'iphone sta stravedendo.. e non ha nessuna sorta di problema


----------



## Livestrong (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nemmeno l'ipad 3 aveva problemi


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma allora per quanto riguarda i graffi ho chiesto in apple store e mi ha detto il responsabile che ne sono tornati 5 su tutti quelli venduti la day one e se conti che solo al carosello ne avranno venduti boh 2mila o una roba del genere è praticamente nullo il reso.. mi ha detto che si è creata sta storia un po dal nulla... per farti capire.. sono tornati molti piu iphone 4 opo il dayone che iphone 5... per la presnetazione di nuovi prodotti non penso proprio che facciano uscire un altro iphone a breve non ne vedo l'utilità , l'iphone sta stravedendo.. e non ha nessuna sorta di problema



gli "amici" del forum di telefonino.net non la pensano allo stesso modo sui graffi.

cmq se il tuo è perfetto son contento. ma che su 2 mila ne son tornati indietro 5 non è vero. è logico che loro dicono cosi, è meno logico che qualcuno documentato ci creda.

anche l'ipad 3 non si surriscaldava, non era vero che caricava in 8 ore, non aveva problemi di wify ma è magicamente scomparso


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2012)

per me ne stai facendo una tragedia dove non esiste..


----------



## cris (27 Ottobre 2012)

L ho provsto oggi all'apple store... Roba di un altro pianeta.
Il desing poi, finche non tocchi con mano non puoi capire. 
Quasi tutti gli iphone neri in apple store presentavano dei graffiettini, ma e roba microscopica e da malati di mente fanatici di perfezione lamentarsi di simili micrograffi

per quanto riguarda la dimensione dello schermo, non piacera sicuramente a tutti il 16:9... Probabilmente se fosse stato piu largo anche di solo mezzo cm sarebbe stato il top

per quanto riguarda l iPad sempre piu convinto che non sia roba per me...pesa anche un bel po, per altro.
Vorrei provare il mini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2012)

Lo sto usando da 2 giorni.... allora... una scheggia .. la differenza rispetto a mio 4 è abissale .. per non parlare di Siri che trovo utilissimo... la cosa che utlizzo di piu è la dettatura vocale .. 

tralascio il fatto che sia piu bello da vedere perchè è soggettivo e lo schermo piu grande che pensavo penalizzasse le prestazioni di batteria ecc ecc invece dura esattamente come il vecchio 4


----------



## cris (29 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] lo stai usando con bumper/cover?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2012)

Yes , ho preso una cover ( Army  ) sabato pome.. è talmente fine che non sono abituato ho paura si rompa ahhaha


----------



## cris (29 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Yes , ho preso una cover ( Army  ) sabato pome.. è talmente fine che non sono abituato ho paura si rompa ahhaha



sisi, anchio quando l'ho preso in mano mi ha dato sensazione di reggere una piuma, ma che tipo di cover hai preso?
Io non lo so, perchè il desing dietro è veramente bello, e coprirlo nn mi va molto, o che provo il bumper oppure la cover trasparente


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2012)

e infatti però alla fine mi ero rotto le balle di girare e ho ho preso una cover della puro a caso color militare ...

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.509327899095196.128631.116464195048237&type=1


----------



## cris (2 Novembre 2012)

Vedi l'allegato 65


Mo se ragiona 

Va be, cmnq zero graffi sulla scocca, per il resto, un altro pianeta. 
Batteria che mi ha sorpreso per quanto riguarda la durata, mi aspettavo molto peggio.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Novembre 2012)

Provato e riprovato l'altro giorno da un mio amico..io ho il 4 e non ritengo che il 5 valga la spesa per prenderlo, lo dico da sostenitore Apple come sapete ma resto dell'idea che chi ha il 4/4s può benissimo farne a meno


----------



## cris (2 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Provato e riprovato l'altro giorno da un mio amico..io ho il 4 e non ritengo che il 5 valga la spesa per prenderlo, lo dico da sostenitore Apple come sapete ma resto dell'idea che chi ha il 4/4s può benissimo farne a meno



per chi ha il 4S son daccordo, mentre sinceramente penso che valga la pena il salto 4 - 5, a parte le evidenti differenze hardware (non roba da poco, anzi), ci si aggiunge un Siri da voto 9 e altre funzioni.

Secondo me vale la pena il salto dal 4 al 5, dal 4S al 5 è solo questione di faggot


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Dicembre 2012)

Arrivato oggi.

E devo aspettare perchè non avevano la nano-sim.


----------



## cris (4 Dicembre 2012)

con che operatore? 

la vodafone le aveva il 29 ottobre quando ho preso il mio.

L'hai preso bianco o nero?


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tim, nero. Comunque niente, stasera le avevano per cui procedo proprio in questo momento con l' "unboxing".


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Dicembre 2012)

Pensavo di dover smadonnare tutti i santi e invece mi ritrovo pari pari la roba che avevo sull'iPhone 4. Messagi e chiamate tutti riportati pari pari 

Spettacolo


----------



## Degenerate X (5 Dicembre 2012)

Lo sto usando un pò, velocità del dispositivo imbarazzante.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2012)

Con quel che costa aveva anche a anda' lento


----------



## Degenerate X (5 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Con quel che costa aveva anche a anda' lento



Non avendolo pagato proprio in prima persona, diciamo così  , pensavo che fosse un pò peggio degli altri. E invece no .


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Non avendolo pagato proprio in prima persona, diciamo così  , pensavo che fosse un pò peggio degli altri. E invece no .



L'hai scaricato da emule?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'hai scaricato da emule?



Qui non si parla di Emule


----------



## Canonista (6 Dicembre 2012)

...ma di Dreamule!


----------



## prebozzio (6 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2012)

e come sempre vendute 47,5 MILIONI DI UNITA' in un solo trimestre...


----------



## Brain84 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e come sempre vendute 47,5 MILIONI DI UNITA' in un solo trimestre...



non sono i venduti quelli Lollo, sono delle previsioni


----------



## Nicks (28 Dicembre 2012)

Visto che è il mio primo iPhone, avrei qualche domandina da sottoporvi 

- Al primo avvio, devo far scaricare completamente la batteria prima di metterlo in carica? 

- Successivamente, lo ricaricate quando la batteria arriva ad una certa percentuale o lo ricaricate quando potete (anche se la batteria è al 50% insomma)?

- Cover e pellicole. Quali sono le migliori e dove comprarle? 

- Conoscete qualche programmino che mi permetta di trasferire i dati dal mio Nokia N85 (tipo l'Agenda) all'iPhone?

Per il momento è tutto 

P.S. Sono ben accetti pure consigli che permettano di far durare un po' di più la batteria e altre impostazioni del genere. Insomma, tutto quello che vi viene in mente potrebbe farmi comodo, visto che sono un perfetto niubbo in materia


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2012)

- no
- Quando vuoi , la storia della ricarica solo a batt vuota non vale per le litio 
- son tutte uguali , compra su dealextreme.com
- o passi in Apple store , oppure dal Nokia importi in contatti di winzoz e poi importi i contatti quando backuppi si iTunes ..

Per la batteria tieni sempre disinserito BT e wifi .. Per il resto sappi che più di 1 giorno non durerà mai .. Cavo auto e al max batteria supplementare ( sempre su dealextreme a poco prezzo )


----------



## Nicks (29 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie Lollo! 

Vedo cosa trovo di interessante su dealextreme.com..


----------



## Nicks (11 Gennaio 2013)

Una domanda su Sync.me. Ho abbinato a ciascun contatto della mia rubrica l'immagine del proprio profilo FB, però alla fine mi chiede di inviare la richiesta di sincronizzazione ai vari contatti, non posso evitarlo? Devo per forza chiedere il permesso a tutti?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ho un problemino col mio 5, che possiedo da quasi due settimane, mi va fisso in '' Nessun Servizio '' e non si schioda più da lì...

Operatore Wind.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho un problemino col mio 5, che possiedo da quasi due settimane, mi va fisso in '' Nessun Servizio '' e non si schioda più da lì...
> 
> Operatore Wind.



Allora , come ben saprai Wind è una M di operatore ... tra l'altro l'unico in tutta italia con non ha fornito la disponibilità alla collaborazione con Apple... e anche epr questo puoi avere problemi ...

allora ti suggerisco 3 cose da fare... falle in quest'ordine ..

- Impostazioni/generali/ripristina/ripristina impostazioni di rete ...l'iphone di spegne e quando si riaccende se hai fatto quelache casino si sistema da solo .

- Cambi la Sim... costo 0€ e ti togli il dubbio...

- Vai in apple store ( prendi l'appuntamento direttamente dall app quando vuoi costo 0€ ) gli dici che quando va in servizio ci sta per 2 ore... ti cambiano il cell e te ne danno uno nuovo .

- se anche a quel punto fa la stessa cosa passa a un operatore che non sia quellla cessata di Wind  .....


yo!

- - - Updated - - -



Nicks ha scritto:


> Una domanda su Sync.me. Ho abbinato a ciascun contatto della mia rubrica l'immagine del proprio profilo FB, però alla fine mi chiede di inviare la richiesta di sincronizzazione ai vari contatti, non posso evitarlo? Devo per forza chiedere il permesso a tutti?



? ? non ti chiede il permesso..


----------



## Nicks (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ? ? non ti chiede il permesso..



Una volta che ho fatto tutti gli abbinamenti foto/contatto, alla fine mi appare una schermata intitolata Send Requests, con scritto "N.B. sent you a request in Sync.me"

e scritto più piccolo c'è "I want to sync with your picture and information via Sync.ME"

E posso premere i bottoni Cancel (in alto a sx) o Send (in alto a dx).


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

ma no, se devi sincronizzare le foto con i contatti accedi al fb dell iphone e fai fare tutto a lui...


----------



## Nicks (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma no, se devi sincronizzare le foto con i contatti accedi al fb dell iphone e fai fare tutto a lui...



Avevo seguito una guida con quello che dici te, però su iOS 6 non c'è più sincronizza contatti e la prima volta che lanci FB te lo chiede lui...magari io gli avevo detto di non sincronizzare..magari provo a reinstallare l'app di facebook


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Nicks ha scritto:


> Avevo seguito una guida con quello che dici te, però su iOS 6 non c'è più sincronizza contatti e la prima volta che lanci FB te lo chiede lui...magari io gli avevo detto di non sincronizzare..magari provo a reinstallare l'app di facebook



ma no .. impostazioni / facebook e li c'è tutto


----------



## Nicks (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma no .. impostazioni / facebook e li c'è tutto



Ok ci son riuscito 

Però l'immagine mi si vede piccola in alto a dx quando mi chiamano, non posso farla vedere tutto schermo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , come ben saprai Wind è una M di operatore ... tra l'altro l'unico in tutta italia con non ha fornito la disponibilità alla collaborazione con Apple... e anche epr questo puoi avere problemi ...
> 
> allora ti suggerisco 3 cose da fare... falle in quest'ordine ..
> 
> ...


Grazie mille !


Oggi è tornato normale...Se dovesse ripresentarsi il problema l'unica cosa che sicuramente non farò è cambiare operatore, sarà na M... ma costa la metà


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Mah , non saprei .... Dai un occhiata alla 3


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah , non saprei .... Dai un occhiata alla 3



In abbonamento ? Manco morto, poi continuano ad addebitare, son dei ladroni..


----------



## Liuke (4 Febbraio 2013)

---- non si parla di jb ----

Lollo


----------

